# Smackdown/NXT/Superstars Spoilers for 01/06/2012



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Figured might as well get this thing started. Sure the results will be coming soon.



> WWE taped the Raw portion of this week’s WWE Superstars tonight from the FedExForum in Memphis, Tennessee. Below are full results:
> 
> Dark Match:
> 
> ...





> WWE tapings tonight are in North Little Rock, Ark. Below are the full results of tonight's WWE NXT event.
> 
> Dark Match
> 
> ...


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

epico and primo losing again :no:


----------



## Off-The-Ropes (Aug 11, 2011)

Skippy boy winning the dark match


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

When were Air Boom last on Raw? I thought they were sorting the tag division out...


----------



## Ketamine (Jan 2, 2012)

Fuck, the more epico loses the more i mark for him.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> When were Air Boom last on Raw? I thought they were sorting the tag division out...


The division's back to being fucked up.
Truth and Evan know why.
Why man?
Hey hey.
Because they got high.
Because they got high.
Because they got hhhiiiggghhh.

Lalalalalalaa.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No wonder SD is always half empty, they have to sit through NXT, then Superstars before they get the show they paid for.

thats about 2 hours of watching jobbers before you get to see the main guys and what makes it even more tragic, Randy Orton, the guy most have probably paid to see isn't gonna be there. :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> The division's back to being fucked up.
> Truth and Evan know why.
> Why man?
> Hey hey.
> ...


True that :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Alex Riley on NXT? Wow, he's fallen fast.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> Alex Riley on NXT? Wow, he's fallen fast.


Say it to his face.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Hope Drew gets a win.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Alex Riley on NXT...

And remember, this the same guy who six months ago was heralded as the next top face of the company for going ape on The Miz.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex will get back on track, they were definitely pushing him way too fast (clean win over former WWE Champion Miz), but he was still too inexperienced.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Alex Riley on NXT...
> 
> And remember, this the same guy who six months ago was heralded as the next top face of the company for going ape on The Miz.


At this rate, he's being future endeavored in 2012.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I get the feeling Riley will be like Masters, pushed when he's green as grass and now he's actually getting decent in the ring he gets released lol.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> At this rate, he's being future endeavored in 2012.


I was thinking more along the lines of 2013, but it's possible. I would say he'll become the male equivalent of Rosa Mendes, but that position already belongs to Tyler Reks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Maxine used a submission? Divas are only allowed to use the roll ups of doom.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

In Kaitlyn vs. Maxine, who is the heel there?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

It's a shame because riley is absolute gold on the microphone. He's a case of being pushed way too soon, and thrust into a role way too fast.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Maxine used a submission? Divas are only allowed to use the roll ups of doom.


Maxine isn't an official Diva yet. Let's enjoy this while it lasts.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> In Kaitlyn vs. Maxine, who is the heel there?


Maxine I would assume.

Who knows? 

Who cares?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> In Kaitlyn vs. Maxine, who is the heel there?


No clue really, Divas become face and heels randomly. I though Alicia Fox was a heel then when I saw her beat Phoenix in 2 minutes I was like WTF?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I get the feeling Riley will be like Masters, pushed when he's green as grass and now he's actually getting decent in the ring he gets released lol.


No, You've got to say it like Bill De Mot, He is green as goose shit.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Maxine is the best all-round Diva imo. The hottest and probably best on the mic too.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why is NXT taking years to finish? Smackdown should be on by now!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Why is NXT taking years to finish? Smackdown should be on by now!


Your sig is epic :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I think NXT kills the crowd before Smackdown lol


----------



## Flare of Ra (Sep 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> In Kaitlyn vs. Maxine, who is the heel there?


Does it even matter amongst jobbers?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think NXT kills the crowd before Smackdown lol


Smackdown can do that all on its own with its thin roster.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think NXT *kills* the crowd before Smackdown lol


So that's why half the seats are empty. :hmm:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Smackdown can do that all on its own with its thin roster.


Christian should be back any time now.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

The Barrett Barrage will continue tonight!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Christian should be back any time now.


Christian can help with the promos, but unless they book people well and elevate multiple people, Smackdown is still going to have roster depth problems.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian can help with the promos, but unless they book people well and elevate multiple people, Smackdown is still going to have roster depth problems.


Thing is, even with a thin roster they have a much more solid show than Raw


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Hoping for a Bryan heel turn.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Hoping for a Bryan heel turn.


It's a big match. I hope that something major happens.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

where is the smackdown coverage?

NVM....

1. Cody Rhodes defeated Booker T to retain the Intercontinental Title. Great match back and forth match that went over ten minutes, according to Terrence. Cody went for the BDK but Booker ducked it. Booker went for the Bookend, but Cody elbowed his way out. Book kicked him, hit the axe kick, and went for a cover, but Cody kicked out. Then Book tried for the axe kick again but Cody ducked it and hit a Beautiful Disaster Kick for the win.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So is that the last of Cody vs Booker?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm getting the feeling Booker can't take the cross rhodes properly, both times Cody's beat him he's used the springboard kick.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Cody won clean.

I guess he will move onto feud with Goldust now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So is that the last of Cody vs Booker?


Looks like it, especially since Rhodes won clean.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Wow, Cody won clean.
> 
> I guess he will move onto feud with Goldust now.


Well the dirtsheets did say that they were open to the feud but not at Mania, looks like we're getting it early.

I expect Cody to be in (and possibly win) Money in the Bank if the rumors of it coming back at Wrestlemania are true


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Looks like it, especially since Rhodes won clean.


At last! Make a real feud with current stars, instead of legends now doing commentary.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DrewForever said:


> At last! Make a real feud with current stars, instead of legends now doing commentary.


Gold Dust is next to feud with him IMO.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Gold Dust is next to feud with him IMO.


Agreed. Too bad the fued will be over before Mania.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Well the dirtsheets did say that they were open to the feud but not at Mania, looks like we're getting it early.
> 
> *I expect Cody to be in (and possibly win) Money in the Bank if the rumors of it coming back at Wrestlemania are true*


It would be very irritating if he was in that match instead of against Goldust and didn't win because it would be a waste of a very good match imo.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Then Aksana will intervene in the feud and marry one of them for papers. Or else she will get beat by shovels in Bosnia.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Agreed. Too bad the fued will be over before Mania.


Mick Foley recently noted on twitter he's never won the IC Title. Just saying.....



> It would be very irritating if he was in that match instead of against Goldust and didn't win because it would be a waste of a very good match imo.


A match with Foley would do alot more for Rhodes.


----------



## DrewForever (Jan 4, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Gold Dust is next to feud with him IMO.


Dustin is 45, but i still think given his run back in 2010. It will make for great a midcard feud.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Not really a fan of Cody Rhodes (but love his Smoke/Mirrors theme song collection ) but it was a good decision to have Rhodes come out on top and still retaining his Intercontinental title. 

Big props to Booker T for doing his job as a retired legend in putting over the young talent while still looking strong himself. 

Nothing but respect for the man.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Mick Foley recently noted on twitter he's never won the IC Title. Just saying.....


Foley is being saved for Miz. The fued with Truth will be over before Mania, and Miz is going to need a legend to face.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Foley is being saved for Miz. The fued with Truth will be over before Mania, and Miz is going to need a legend to face.


Miz is already over as a main event heel, Cody could use the rub more.

Although he did say he'd like his last match to be with Miz so you're probably right.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Booker/Rhodes sounds like a good match. (Y)

I liked their Raw match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Booker is back on commentary for the main event, I wanna hear his reaction when HIZ BOI D-BRYAN turns heel.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> A match with Foley would do alot more for Rhodes.


I could live with Rhodes/Foley tbh although I imagine it would have to be a hardcore match. Rhodes has had very good hardcore style matches in the past with Orton, Mysterio and against DX back in '09 with Dibiase.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Late spoilers are late.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So who is cutting a long promo?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Sooperstars


1. Yoshi Tatsu defeated Tyson Kidd. Yes, again. Nothing has changed since Superstars went off TV in the states, according to Terrence. He noted that these are the same two guys we saw every week when the show did air on WGN America. Yoshi got a good reaction and won with a roundhouse kick. 

2. Jinder Mahal beat Ezekiel Jackson. Zeke tapped to the Camel Clutch.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> So who is cutting a long promo?


I think spoiler are slow because they couldn't find a source in Little Rock, Arkansas. So they pretty much are going off whatever they can find.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Backstage Cody Rhodes runs into his brother Dustin. Cody tells Dustin that he has accomplished more than the former Goldust ever did and that he is about to surpass their father Dusty. 

*Zack Ryder is shown in Teddy Long's office talking about being Teddy's assistant general manager. Teddy corrected Zack and said he was the assistant to the GM. Zack said as United States Champion he is too busy and mentioned recommending a replacement as Drew McIntyre walked in. Teddy questioned the recommendation and Zack said he does not recommend Drew as Santino Marella comes in. Dialogue back and forth with Santino reminding Teddy he was supposed to fire Drew for losing last week. Out of this a match is set up with Drew vs Santino. If Santino wins he will be the assistant and Drew is fired. If Drew wins Teddy will consider not firing him. Aksana enters as the others exit. 

*In another vignette, AJ is talking to Alicia Fox as Daniel Bryan walks in. The divas were discussing Bryan's World Title defense against Big Show. Bryan seemed confident and asked AJ why she is friends with Fox. 

*Hornswoggle beat Heath Slater in an over the top rope challenge. Slater attacked afterward and Justin Gabriel made the save. 

*Hunico defeated Ted DiBiase. 

Source: PW Insider


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hornswoggle beat Heath Slater. That's just embarrassing for Slater. He's getting future endeavored soon. You can't recover from that.

Hunico is getting a bit of a push since he beat DiBiase, a face they are supposed to be pushing.

And the AJ/Bryan bickering sounds like the beginning of a heel turn for Bryan.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wait he wants to know why AJ is friends with Fox? What? Wait is AJ heel? Or is Fox heel?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

FFS, Drew is gonna get a win

Oh and fuck off with Hornswoggle, where is Barrett?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

^lol, Bryan's a dick now


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wait he wants to know why AJ is friends with Fox? What? Wait is AJ heel? Or is Fox heel?


I took it as Bryan being a heel, trying to seperate two faces.

Kind of like when Christian turned Trish Stratus heel by getting her away from Jericho.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Swerve


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> *Backstage Cody Rhodes runs into his brother Dustin. Cody tells Dustin that he has accomplished more than the former Goldust ever did and that he is about to surpass their father Dusty.
> 
> *Zack Ryder is shown in Teddy Long's office talking about being Teddy's assistant general manager. Teddy corrected Zack and said he was the assistant to the GM. Zack said as United States Champion he is too busy and mentioned recommending a replacement as Drew McIntyre walked in. Teddy questioned the recommendation and Zack said he does not recommend Drew as Santino Marella comes in. Dialogue back and forth with Santino reminding Teddy he was supposed to fire Drew for losing last week. Out of this a match is set up with Drew vs Santino. If Santino wins he will be the assistant and Drew is fired. If Drew wins Teddy will consider not firing him. Aksana enters as the others exit.
> 
> ...


First bolded portion, bryan acting like a heel since alicia is supposed to be a face now.....letting the title go to his head possibly=heel turn

Second Bolded Portion: And goodbye any credibility heath slater ever hoped of having just :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

100% sure now, Daniel Bryan is turning heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dusty sided with Cody against Mysterio, so he should already be a heel..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm actually liking Smackdown atm. I mean, Drew's in the lower midcard but he's getting a storyline. And while Slater's losing credibility, attacking Horny and Gabriel making the save gives them both a little rub considering Hornswoggle's popularity amongst the younger audience.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So I am guessing Alicia told AJ that Big Show would win.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dusty sided with Cody against Mysterio, so he should already be a heel..


You're not supposed to remember that.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

90% sure that Aksana is going to become Teddy's new assistant.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

3. Hunico (w/Camacho) defeated Ted DiBiase. An okay match, according to Terrence. The crowd was not into it until Hunico went for the flying head scissors and Ted hit a reverse face plant. Hunico went to work on Ted's left arm. The end came with Hunico using a submission pin type move. He trapped Ted's arms with his legs like a Rings of Saturn, then rolled him over for the pin and crossed his feet. Nice finisher. 

Wade Barrett thee Barrett's Barrage segment. Barrett said Orton is done and he will win the Royal Rumble while Orton sits at home and watches him. Enter Sheamus. Barrett and Sheamus went face to face. Jinder Mahal came out. They beat on Sheamus. He fought back while Wade hit the Winds of Change He left and then Jinder applied the Camel Clutch. 

4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy. 

Source: Pro Wrestling Net


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Dusty sided with Cody against Mysterio, so he should already be a heel..


Doesn't matter. Last time he appeared on TV he was face (on RAW in a cameo) and Jericho was heel when he left TV but came back and got cheered. So Dusty, especially with him being a legend, will get cheered anyway.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy.

....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ecabney said:


> 4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy.
> 
> ....


Well I'll be damned... :no:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Barret and Mahal tag team?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> 4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy.


Oh, fuck off. Talk about a double whammy.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Barret and Mahal tag team?


Seems like it, at least for the night. I'm sure they'll be a tag match or a 2 on 1 handicap match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So Drew is "fired" apparently.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

WTF Barret and Mahal tag team? lol.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Sheamus looking weak for once


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like an extended version of superstars so far.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, there goes 5 months of believing Aksana was going to become an authority figure.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hornswoggle needs to go away. I'm sick of him wasting TV time.


----------



## ~Eazy~ (Nov 30, 2011)

ecabney said:


> 4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy.
> 
> ....


Sigh. :no:


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess the worst case scenario is that Barret and Mahal do team up but are eventually beaten by Sheamus and and ..... Hornswoggle.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Hornswoggle beat Heath Slater in an over the top rope challenge.

Slater's (losing) streak is 19-0 now


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao at McIntyre, you poor, poor bastard jobbing to Santino, who's cereal did he piss in?

Why is Barrett having to carry Mahal's worthless ass?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

McIntyre is going to help Sheamus next time turning face and being rejuvenated.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao at McIntyre, you poor, poor bastard jobbing to Santino, who's cereal did he piss in?
> 
> Why is Barrett having to carry Mahal's worthless ass?


They need a team to go against Sheamus and Hosnwoggle


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Definetely sensing a face turn for Drew. Or he's going to be a completely deranged super heel and take out anybody and everybody. I'm fine with either.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is Barrett having to carry Mahal's worthless ass?


Mahal was just getting back at losing to Sheamus before. Barrett left before Mahal arrived and did his finisher on Sheamus. So I don't think there was any tag team planning at all. It's just two heels ganging up on Sheamus.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Boy does this sound like a horrible show so far.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

> *A video is shown of the WWE '12 video game with Michael Cole beating up Daniel Bryan and winning the World Title.


Lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> Definetely sensing a face turn for Drew. *Or he's going to be a completely deranged super heel and take out anybody and everybody*. I'm fine with either.


Except forces as great as Ezekiel Jackson and Santino Marella of course.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

LOL McIntyre


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

5. Primo and Epico (w/Rosa Mendes) defeated Evan Bourne and Kofi Kingston in a non-title match. A good tag match, according to Terrence. The usual high flying from Air Boom. The Colons work well together. Epico got the pin after Evan missed AirBourne. 

Source: Pro Wrestling Net


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

NM


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Mahal was just getting back at losing to Sheamus before. Barrett left before Mahal arrived and did his finisher on Sheamus. So I don't think there was any tag team planning at all. It's just two heels ganging up on Sheamus.


This is Smackdown, Teddy Long's show, 2 heels just beat up a babyface.... you know what that means..

HOLLA PLAYA'S WE GONE SETTLE THIS WITH A STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## Doddsy (Nov 1, 2006)

McIntyre losing to freakin Santino?! you've got to be kidding me!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see why Barret could have taken out Sheamus himself. Oh wait Super Sheamus.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*A video is shown of the WWE '12 video game with Michael Cole beating up Daniel Bryan and winning the World Title. 

:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I don't see why Barret could have taken out Sheamus himself. Oh wait Super Sheamus.


WWE seems to be pushing both Mahal and Hunico as midcard heels and giving them ways to advance their character. My guess is that it was a way to get Mahal on camera.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

WWE can fuck themselves for treating McIntyre like this.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

> Wade Barrett comes out to give an update on Randy Orton's condition. He says Orton has a herniated disk in his back and will have to miss the Royal Rumble in Orton's hometown of St. Louis


Orton's probably winning the Rumble then, if not he's damn sure gonna stop Barrett from winning it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't be the only one who loves to see Mcintyre being treated like shit, right? Come on, the guy is as nondescript as a cardboard box.

EDIT ~ Barrett vs Orton for the title at Mania, plz. 

Yeah, I know...


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Orton's probably winning the Rumble then, if not he's damn sure gonna stop Barrett from winning it.


Yeah they seem to be heading for a Randy Orton surprise win, but Barret will be one of the last ones remaining in the ring that is for sure. I think Sheamus as well. Its between those 3 for the Royal Rumble win.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm ok with Santino actually having something to do in Smackdown, and not jobbing at Raw. I think we will be pleased with the future of McIntyre, I don't believe the writers to be this stupid.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Can't wait for all the 'This is part of a bigger picture leading to a McIntyre push' threads.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

obligatory divas match! Tamina defeated Natalya


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They need to hurry up and get to the main event so we can see Daniel Bryan make that vanilla giant Big Show tap out.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus vs. Jinder Mahal was announced for next week's show.

6. Tamina defeated Natalya. The match was one sided and The Warrior Princess picked up the win. 

Source: Pro Wrestling Net


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah they seem to be heading for a Randy Orton surprise win, but Barret will be one of the last ones remaining in the ring that is for sure. I think Sheamus as well. Its between those 3 for the Royal Rumble win.


Orton wins Rumble, Barrett wins Title in the Chamber, rivalry ends at Mania with Orton taking the World Title.

Thats the way it seems to be heading.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> obligatory divas match! Tamina defeated Natalya


Tamina is now beating Natalya? WWE just refuses to give Natalya some much needed wins. Tamina isn't even relevant right now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

So is Natalya the new Diva jobber? Where is Rosa Mendes? or Jillian? Wait is Jillian still around?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why is Jinder Mahal getting a push? seriously?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Natalya jobbing? Not good. But Tamina finally getting somewhat of a push is intriguing. She's definitely one of the more talented divas and this 'Warrior Princess' nickname they have for her actually works.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Who's the face, Tamina or Natalya?

This shit is so confusing.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is Jinder Mahal getting a push? seriously?


He is just bait for Sheamus and he is Wade Barrets second hand, and he is the one that will take the falls in the inevitable tag team matches. I mean I guess that can be considered a push but it won't last IMO.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

Jinder having a push? But McIntyre getting fired? OK, the writers must be on drugs! O_O


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Now Tamina is getting wins over Nattie. Oh boy :lmao


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Wait, so Mcintyre is fired?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Venge™ said:


> Wait, so Mcintyre is fired?


Yes unless he does something next week.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

McIntyre humbled, face turn incoming.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is Jinder Mahal getting a push? seriously?


Sheamus need a feud and it's better that Mahal takes the fall and not Barrett.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

7. Daniel Bryan defeated Big Show by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Mark Henry interfered for the DQ.

lol, everyone guessed the outcome perfectly


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

ugh.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

7. Daniel Bryan defeated Big Show by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Mark Henry interfered for the DQ. 

Source: Pro Wrestling Net


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Boring show. Mark Henry and Big Show needs to gtfo from the main event.


----------



## CMBryanDanielson (Jan 4, 2012)

ecabney said:


> 7. Daniel Bryan defeated Big Show by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Mark Henry interfered for the DQ.
> 
> lol, everyone guessed the outcome perfectly


LOL, never saw that coming, I forgot about Henry 
Guess they'll have a Triple Threat match at Royal Rumble


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ecabney said:


> 7. Daniel Bryan defeated Big Show by DQ in a World Hvt. Championship match. Mark Henry interfered for the DQ.
> 
> lol, everyone guessed the outcome perfectly


So who is the heel now? This is just dragging on.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

somehow bryan will escape with the title again in the rumble but what about elimination chamber?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

He won? Wow kinda shocked TBH. Nobody turned heel but I think maybe at the Royal Rumble somebody will turn heel. Most likely a Triple Threat match for the World Heavy Weight Title.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

No one saw that happening. They need to either make Show vs Bryan or Henry vs Bryan. Daniel Bryan's the champ and he's still playing second fiddle to the two.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> He won? Wow kinda shocked TBH. Nobody turned heel but I think maybe at the Royal Rumble somebody will turn heel. Most likely a Triple Threat match for the World Heavy Weight Title.


Bryan as world champ for 4 more weeks then.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Boring show, I'll watch for Cody/Booker and Barrett and Sheamus interaction

Oh and Santino beating Drew :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Carcass said:


> No one saw that happening. They need to either make Show vs Bryan or Henry vs Bryan. Daniel Bryan's the champ and he's still playing second fiddle to the two.


IMO I see it sorta even, Big Show and Daniel Bryan seem to be heading to somebody turning heel on the other. They have done somewhat of a good job IMO of adding Bryan into the feud. Well it is what it is, but could be way better though.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

the fox said:


> somehow bryan will escape with the title again in the rumble but what about elimination chamber?


same question, it really looks like orton's going to win the rumble and he's involved in a feud with barrett where the story writes itself. Barrett if he's going to feud with orton at mania will probably win the title at EC then.....

But the champ heading into EC has his rematch clause so he's kinda obligated to the WM main event....so we are headed towards a booking problem.....

Hmmm......


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hope Bryan is turning heel. Would love to see him as a heel. Drew's storyline seems interesting. I hope that's not the end of the Cody/Booker T feud. Would be better if it ended on a PPV or as the main event of a Smackdown episode.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> IMO I see it sorta even, Big Show and Daniel Bryan seem to be heading to somebody turning heel on the other. They have done somewhat of a good job IMO of adding Bryan into the feud. Well it is what it is, but could be way better though.


Personally i think they have incorporated big show/henry/and bryan's storylines the best they could have tbh.

Having bryan take the title off of show by mitb is a pretty genius move in all honesty. Show was the guy urging bryan on to cash in mitb on henry. Henry and bryan have history feuding over the whc, and henry's got history with show. In my opinion they have booked this feud as well as they could have.

A triple threat at the rumble really looks like it is going to be the feud ender between the trio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> same question, it really looks like orton's going to win the rumble and he's involved in a feud with barrett where the story writes itself. Barrett if he's going to feud with orton at mania will probably win the title at EC then.....
> 
> But the champ heading into EC has his rematch clause so he's kinda obligated to the WM main event....so we are headed towards a booking problem.....
> 
> Hmmm......


Have the rematch on SmackDown. Sure, it won't make sense but they can do it, and they will if that's what happens.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Personally i think they have incorporated big show/henry/and bryan's storylines the best they could have tbh.
> 
> Having bryan take the title off of show by mitb is a pretty genius move in all honesty. Show was the guy urging bryan on to cash in mitb on henry. Henry and bryan have history feuding over the whc, and henry's got history with show. In my opinion they have booked this feud as well as they could have.
> 
> A triple threat at the rumble really looks like it is going to be the feud ender between the trio


Yeah I agree with you. Big Show was the one who urged Bryan to cash in and now it is eating him up inside.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Beth has given up on Natalya, apparently. Injured or not, she could have at least been there to help her partner out. Now she's pulling a Kaitlyn.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan is turning heel according to someone who attended the taping on twitter

coming out of tonights Smackdown taping...I think the Daniel Bryan Heel turn is starting

Source: twitter


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

They are really kinda locked into bryan henry or show in the wm main event because whoever wins that match is the champ headed into EC and that means they have their rematch clause and they would use it at wrestlemania....

Barrett and Orton looks like the title feud at WM, but what about Sheamus, he's been booked like an unstoppable machine since he turned face and you would think he would be involved with the title at mania....

Maybe Barrett and Orton will be a grudge feud not involving the title (to pyro/tyrion's greatest anger)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, another heel blocking Barrett. Just what we need.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Have the rematch on SmackDown. Sure, it won't make sense but they can do it, and they will if that's what happens.


It doesn't make sense though, but remember this is (unfortunately) the booking team that ended christian's first reign in one night *shudders* (bad memory)


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

If McIntyre jobbed clean to Santino, he's hopeless. The only way he's going to survive being "fired" next week is if someone helps him out.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wrestlemania will probably be Barret vs Orton, but Bryan IMO should be added to the match. A triple threat wont hurt if Randy is going to win the title anyways at Wrestlemania, but even if Barret retains (assuming he wins the title) then it won't hurt.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm still not sold on Danielson turning heel. All of the hints are leaning that way but it wouldn't surprise me to see Show be the one to turn since it's a lot easier to pull off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> It doesn't make sense though, but remember this is (unfortunately) the booking team that ended christian's first reign in one night *shudders* (bad memory)


Honestly, sense or no sense, I don't give a flying fuck what they do with Bryan, Big Show, or Henry, as long as Barrett wins the World Heavyweight Championship. That's all I care about.

Mind you, I don't believe for a second it's happening at Elimination Chamber, at WrestleMania, in 2012, or by the time he retires, but we shall see.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Yeah I agree with you. Big Show was the one who urged Bryan to cash in and now it is eating him up inside.


If big show doesn't get tied up in the (rumored) shaquille o'neal match at WM we could have a pretty well done bryan/show grudge feud heading into WM, or if neither of them are involved in the title picture.

Smackdown's done a really good job building feuds so far. We could have rhodes/goldust for the ic title at mania.

Orton/Barrett at mania for the title most likely

Bryan/Show

The only one they leave directionless is sheamus.....he's just been squashing random opponents for the past couple of months and hasn't been involved in a true feud since he feuded with henry.

Heck we might see sheamus/orton/barrett for the title at mania, if that makes sense.....Sheamus would win the rumble with barrett winning at EC and orton begging for a shot at Mania for revenge against Barrett....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, sense or no sense, I don't give a flying fuck what they do with Bryan, Big Show, or Henry, as long as Barrett wins the World Heavyweight Championship. That's all I care about.
> 
> Mind you, I don't believe for a second it's happening at Elimination Chamber, at WrestleMania, in 2012, or by the time he retires, but we shall see.


How satistifed would you be if Barrett wins just ONE world title reign, even if it's just for a minute like The Big Show?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, sense or no sense, I don't give a flying fuck what they do with Bryan, Big Show, or Henry, as long as Barrett wins the World Heavyweight Championship. That's all I care about.
> 
> Mind you, I don't believe for a second it's happening at Elimination Chamber, at WrestleMania, in 2012, or by the time he retires, but we shall see.


What are you basing this from? All signs point to Barrett winning the World Title this year. It will probably be after Wrestlemania but it's going to happen.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> How satistifed would you be if Barrett wins just ONE world title reign, even if it's just for a minute like The Big Show?


I think he just wants to see Barrets name in the official recognized title holder list.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Honestly, sense or no sense, I don't give a flying fuck what they do with Bryan, Big Show, or Henry, as long as Barrett wins the World Heavyweight Championship. That's all I care about.
> 
> Mind you, I don't believe for a second it's happening at Elimination Chamber, at WrestleMania, in 2012, or by the time he retires, but we shall see.


still being a pessimist so you can be genuinely happy when he finally wins the title. You've taken the christian outlook on barrett......


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Wrestlemania will probably be Barret vs Orton, but Bryan IMO should be added to the match. A triple threat wont hurt if Randy is going to win the title anyways at Wrestlemania, but even if Barret retains (assuming he wins the title) then it won't hurt.


A barrett orton match would be in all honesty really average, barrett isn't good in the ring and orton's had a really good year in the ring but barrett's ring work would drag it down and the match would be....boring match quality wise. It would be a great feud though, Bryan would improve the match quality by a large margin, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DFUSCMAN said:


> If big show doesn't get tied up in the (rumored) shaquille o'neal match at WM we could have a pretty well done bryan/show grudge feud heading into WM, or if neither of them are involved in the title picture.
> 
> Smackdown's done a really good job building feuds so far. We could have rhodes/goldust for the ic title at mania.
> 
> ...


Christian is also due back and who knows what they will do to him. I would want to see a Bryan vs Christian title match, but I guess that can happen later on.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Christian is also due back and who knows what they will do to him. I would want to see a Bryan vs Christian title match, but I guess that can happen later on.


Christian really can't do anything. They need to keep him far away from Sheamus. I wouldn't be surprised to see more matches between Mahal/Sheamus. All of the other top faces are busy and can't get into a program with Christian. If he's comes back as a face, he can probably get a feud going with Hunico. In fact, with the momentum Hunico is getting, that's more of a possibility by the week. 

As for WrestleMania, he's getting into MITB. Seems to be one of the first entries that will get announced.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> still being a pessimist so you can be genuinely happy when he finally wins the title. You've taken the christian outlook on barrett......


IF.

I take a pessimistic approach because I got my hopes crushed once before when Kennedy became world champion and I vowed to not make the same mistake.



Amsterdam said:


> How satistifed would you be if Barrett wins just ONE world title reign, even if it's just for a minute like The Big Show?


Infinitely.



kobra860 said:


> What are you basing this from? All signs point to Barrett winning the World Title this year. It will probably be after Wrestlemania but it's going to happen.


I'm sorry, but didn't all signs ALSO point to him winning the title in 2010? And at the beginning of 2011? Fairly sure they did. Not sure why you think THIS year is gonna be any different.

The only way that WWE seems to know how to book somebody, heel or face now to win the title is MITB. The MITB this year WILL, not if, WILL be won by Cody Rhodes, not Wade Barrett. Absolute, 100%, solid gold, put your life savings on this bet, WILL be Rhodes. So how does he win the belt? WWE doesn't know any other way, it seems, not for a first timer. Besides, Michael Cole just said Barrett is winning the world title in 2012 and Michael Cole is ALWAYS wrong, so that's a solid enough proof for me right there.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I know Slater isn't a top guy or anything....but how do you lose to a fucking midget? 

Anyway...WHC match looks like it was booked poorly, I know its filler but it needs to be something better. Looks like a bad show overall. The biggest positive is that Wade Barrett looks poised for his title reign either leading into WM, or winning it at WM. His push has been very good, in large part because Orton has put him over. Hopefully once the filler is over and the RTWM begins we get the final Barrett Barrage.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hornswaggle vs. Heath Slater....

Good God Almighty, SmackDown needs some serious star power help.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Michael Cole is ALWAYS wrong,


So Daniel Bryan's one of the most entertaining and charismatic wrestlers of all time?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carcass said:


> So Daniel Bryan's one of the most entertaining and charismatic wrestlers of all time?!


I meant when he predicts a result. Daniel Bryan will be the first guy to fail a cash in, he wins. Dolph Ziggler will beat CM Punk for the title, he loses. Wade Barrett will beat Randy Orton in a tables match, he loses. Dolph Ziggler will beat Zack Ryder for the US title, he loses.

WWE is basically using Cole as a signal to tell the fans what to expect. Cole says one thing, believe the opposite.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't fucking believe Jinder Mahal is getting TV time every week..


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant when he predicts a result. Daniel Bryan will be the first guy to fail a cash in, he wins. Dolph Ziggler will beat CM Punk for the title, he loses. Wade Barrett will beat Randy Orton in a tables match, he loses. Dolph Ziggler will beat Zack Ryder for the US title, he loses.
> 
> WWE is basically using Cole as a signal to tell the fans what to expect. Cole says one thing, believe the opposite.


This. Cole is basically Vince's mouthpiece, and might as well be using reverse psychology on the IWC to give us spoilers.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Well then hopefully Cole starts talking about Orton winning the Rumble.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait, they might have MITB at mania again?! I keep seeing people mention it.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Wait, they might have MITB at mania again?! I keep seeing people mention it.


It's a possibility. WWE is considering it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I made the mistake of judging SD before I watch it in the past, but I will say this, Swoggle going over actual talent? Can this please stop?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm sorry, but didn't all signs ALSO point to him winning the title in 2010? And at the beginning of 2011? Fairly sure they did. Not sure why you think THIS year is gonna be any different.


No they didn't. As soon as Cena got involved, there was no chance of Barrett winning the title.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I meant when he predicts a result. Daniel Bryan will be the first guy to fail a cash in, he wins. Dolph Ziggler will beat CM Punk for the title, he loses. Wade Barrett will beat Randy Orton in a tables match, he loses. Dolph Ziggler will beat Zack Ryder for the US title, he loses.
> 
> WWE is basically using Cole as a signal to tell the fans what to expect. Cole says one thing, believe the opposite.


He just predicts heels will win. He gets them right occasionally, Rhodes over Booker, Miz over Lawler, Henry over Bryan, Henry over Orton etc. I'm sure he predicted Del Rio would win the Hell in a Cell triple threat too.

I wouldn't take Cole saying he will as a reason why Barrett won't win the title this year.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I made the mistake of judging SD before I watch it in the past, but I will say this, Swoggle going over actual talent? Can this please stop?


Don't worry. It's only Heath Slater.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I should take Slater with a grain of salt, but I know I am gonna cringe watching Slater sell the little dude beating him in the match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> No they didn't. As soon as Cena got involved, there was no chance of Barrett winning the title.


Yeah, I'm sure that when every other person on the planet believed that he was winning the title at some point during his leadership of the Nexus, you were the one guy who didn't buy it. You're a bad liar.

Cena never stopped Sheamus, Del Rio, Miz or CM Punk, why Barrett? 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He just predicts heels will win. He gets them right occasionally, Rhodes over Booker, Miz over Lawler, Henry over Bryan, Henry over Orton etc. I'm sure he predicted Del Rio would win the Hell in a Cell triple threat too.
> 
> I wouldn't take Cole saying he will as a reason why Barrett won't win the title this year.


Ok, well how about the fact that I just won't believe it no matter what I see, short of him winning the title? Nothing will convince me. Nothing at all. He could end the Streak and I still wouldn't believe it (well, in that specific case, largely because at that point, a world title wouldn't mean anything.....and that is the ONLY instance you will ever hear me say winning a world title doesn't matter after accomplishing that).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I'm sure that when every other person on the planet believed that he was winning the title at some point during his leadership of the Nexus, you were the one guy who didn't buy it. You're a bad liar.
> 
> Cena never stopped Sheamus, Del Rio, Miz or CM Punk, why Barrett?


As soon as Cena was "fired" but came back the next week and buried the Nexus, I knew that Barrett wasn't going to win the title as long as the Nexus was still around. They weren't going to give Barrett the title anyway because he still needed to improve his work in the ring.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was very late in the storyline, don't tell me you didn't believe it for at least 4 months.

Oh, right, ring work. I forgot. That's why WWE was ready to give Mr. Kennedy, the third or fourth worst worker of the last 10 years, a guy who makes Alex Riley look like Kurt Angle the world title about 20 times if he didn't keep fucking up. That's why they gave Jeff the belt, or Khali, or why Miz main evented fucking WrestleMania. Right, ring work.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

God, I am not liking how this RR is shaping up. An Orton surprise return win in St. Louis. Jericho better be involved in the Rumble.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That was very late in the storyline, don't tell me you didn't believe it for at least 4 months.
> 
> Oh, right, ring work. I forgot. That's why WWE was ready to give Mr. Kennedy, the third or fourth worst worker of the last 10 years, a guy who makes Alex Riley look like Kurt Angle the world title about 20 times if he didn't keep fucking up. That's why they gave Jeff the belt, or Khali, or why Miz main evented fucking WrestleMania. Right, ring work.


All the guys you mentioned at least had some TV experience. Kennedy was nowhere near as bad as Alex Riley when it came to ring work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, he was nowhere near as bad, he was worse. Alex Riley is very green, yes, but primarily, he's STUPID. When Riley botches a spot, it's usually because he's a dumb ass and not because he lacks skill. Kennedy on the other hand is straight AWFUL. He botches half as bad as Jeff Hardy for fucks sake.

I'm a bigger Kennedy fan than you, I'm qualified to say that. He's utter dog shit between the ropes.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he was nowhere near as bad, he was worse. Alex Riley is very green, yes, *but primarily, he's STUPID*. When Riley botches a spot, it's usually because he's a dumb ass and not because he lacks skill. Kennedy on the other hand is straight AWFUL. He botches half as bad as Jeff Hardy for fucks sake.
> 
> I'm a bigger Kennedy fan than you, I'm qualified to say that. He's utter dog shit between the ropes.


I seriously Lol'ed. You still a fan of Riley?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

sounds like a decent show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huge fan.

Being a fan of people doesn't mean I won't criticize them if they deserve it. I'm a fan, yes, but I'm also a fan of the truth, and I don't mean the R-Truth, I mean the real truth. I criticize Punk for being a shitty worker too (not THAT shitty but shitty by the standards people claim he's at). Why? Because he deserves it. It doesn't mean that I factor that into why I like or don't like them. As long as a guy is charismatic and he entertains me, I'll like them.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he was nowhere near as bad, he was worse. Alex Riley is very green, yes, but primarily, he's STUPID. When Riley botches a spot, it's usually because he's a dumb ass and not because he lacks skill. Kennedy on the other hand is straight AWFUL. He botches half as bad as Jeff Hardy for fucks sake.
> 
> I'm a bigger Kennedy fan than you, I'm qualified to say that. He's utter dog shit between the ropes.


Kennedy at least has some great matches in his resume. Riley doesn't have any. Kennedy rarely botches and the fact that you're saying he's on Jeff Hardy's level completely invalidates your argument.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Orton set up to win the Rumble it seems. I'm fine with that. Could be used to help a younger guy but who else is there? Barrett will end up being his opponent and walk into Mania as champion. As for Jericho, wouldn't that be even more predictable? I'd be fine seeing a hometown winner. Sheamus? Possibly, but why insert him into Orton/Barrett? That storyline ending at Mania could show some very good long term booking on WWE's part.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Huge fan.
> 
> Being a fan of people doesn't mean I won't criticize them if they deserve it. I'm a fan, yes, but I'm also a fan of the truth, and I don't mean the R-Truth, I mean the real truth. I criticize Punk for being a shitty worker too (not THAT shitty but shitty by the standards people claim he's at). Why? Because he deserves it. It doesn't mean that I factor that into why I like or don't like them. As long as a guy is charismatic and he entertains me, I'll like them.


I understand, but still quite funny. Riley is very green and him getting a clean win against Miz and his ring work after that proved just how green he was. CM Punk IMO has been botchy as of late, but I think he is a solid worker. He needs to seriously have a 60 minute iron man match with a good worker so he could slowly get to the level he once was. I know you don't watch ROH, but CM Punk put on some great matches there against people who were also good in the ring. But hey CM Punk is entertaining even if his matches are not like they used to be IMO .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Kennedy at least has some great matches in his resume. Riley doesn't have any. Kennedy rarely botches and the fact that you're saying he's on Jeff Hardy's level completely invalidates your argument.


Ok, first off, Riley has worked, what percentage of Kennedy's schedule? 2%? The guy is rarely on tv, never on PPV, if he is on tv, his matches last 5 minutes, and he's only been here since June of last year. Kennedy was here from 2005 to 2009 and he repeatedly stunk up the ring every time. What great matches has Kennedy ever had? Other than when he was carried by HBK once or twice, I can't think of anything that was respectable. WOW, he had a couple moderately good matches with SHAWN MICHAELS. Congratulations, Mr. Kennedy, you have a pulse, just like the other 7 billion people on Earth. Michaels could carry ME to a decent match and I'm not even athletically inclined, much less a wrestler. 

Kennedy rarely botches? What Kennedy are we talking about here? I'll admit I don't know much about TNA Anderson, but Kennedy in the WWE did it all the time, and that's what we were on the subject of. And no, I didn't say he was on Jeff Hardy's level. Nobody is on Jeff's level, not Kennedy, Riley, Otunga, Mason Ryan, me, you, not a damn soul on God's green Earth. I said he botches "half as bad", which is about the equivalent of just saying he's shit.



> I understand, but still quite funny. Riley is very green and him getting a clean win against Miz and his ring work after that proved just how green he was. CM Punk IMO has been botchy as of late, but I think he is a solid worker. He needs to seriously have a 60 minute iron man match with a good worker so he could slowly get to the level he once was. *I know you don't watch ROH, but CM Punk put on some great matches there against people who were also good in the ring*. But hey CM Punk is entertaining even if his matches are not like they used to be IMO .


Well, I hope you understand that I have a hard time believing that. I won't call ROH Punk a bad worker, it's not my place. Like you said, I don't watch ROH. Maybe he's ONLY suited to that style, I don't know. In WWE, I do not like the way he wrestles. Daniel Bryan on the other hand? He has flawlessly changed from ROH to WWE with no trouble whatsoever, which proves to me how great a worker he really is and why I have a hard time believing that Punk was so great in ROH. If Danielson can do it so effortlessly, a guy like Punk should be able to do it too, but he can't.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

The thing about Riley is that he simply WAS NOT, in any shape or form, prepared or ready for the push WWE gave him. They didn't stick him with The Miz for a year for nothing. Even if he wasn't a botch machine, he still had no character to work with. All he had been from the moment he debuted on NXT was being The Miz's henchman. So once he broke away from The Miz, and their fued ended, it's no suprise he sank into obscurity. He had nothing going for him once he beat his mentor, and he still dosen't to this day. Botching just speeded up the process to where he is now. The WWE Universe only knows him The Miz's former sidekick, and will continue to only see him as that until something major changes.

Poor creative team. They thought far ahead, but not far enough.

Looking back, I'd say Alex Riley's push is probably the 2nd biggest failure/letdown of 2011, directly behind Sin Cara.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, first off, Riley has worked, what percentage of Kennedy's schedule? 2%? The guy is rarely on tv, never on PPV, if he is on tv, his matches last 5 minutes, and he's only been here since June of last year. Kennedy was here from 2005 to 2009 and he repeatedly stunk up the ring every time. What great matches has Kennedy ever had? Other than when he was carried by HBK once or twice, I can't think of anything that was respectable. WOW, he had a couple moderately good matches with SHAWN MICHAELS. Congratulations, Mr. Kennedy, you have a pulse, just like the other 7 billion people on Earth. Michaels could carry ME to a decent match and I'm not even athletically inclined, much less a wrestler.
> 
> Kennedy rarely botches? What Kennedy are we talking about here? I'll admit I don't know much about TNA Anderson, but Kennedy in the WWE did it all the time, and that's what we were on the subject of. And no, I didn't say he was on Jeff Hardy's level. Nobody is on Jeff's level, not Kennedy, Riley, Otunga, Mason Ryan, me, you, not a damn soul on God's green Earth. I said he botches "half as bad", which is about the equivalent of just saying he's shit.
> 
> ...


CM Punk is no Bryan by any means but definitely solid worker overall. His matches with Rey Mystero in 2010-2009 were decent as well. I think Rey Mysterio was the last great ring worker CM Punk has fought with on PPV. After that he has had the Big Show, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton, and John Cena. His match with Del Rio was decent IMO, it was forgettable sure but nothing really awful or any bad botches. Heck his match with John Cena was decent as well, not amazing but it was one of the better John Cena main event matches.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, I would call Cena great. Great as a technician, no, but he's flawless as far as working the WWE's patented main event style. He just "gets" it. That said, even his matches with Punk weren't that great. I did give Punk/Cena MOTY but only based on crowd atmosphere, significance and storyline build up. Christian vs Del Rio at ER was definately the workrate MOTY.

I don't recall Punk's Survivor Series match being bad, mostly because Del Rio is an absolute BEAST in the ring. #3 behind Bryan and Christian, easily. I would have to watch it again, though. I do know that Punk horribly botched the Anaconda Vice, though, and when a guy can't lock on his own finishing move, wow. That's something.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Sheamus could always face Del Rio at Wrestlemania, just have Sheamus eliminate Del Rio from the Rumble, and Del Rio can come back in and eliminate Sheamus.

Barrett/Orton
Del Rio/Sheamus
Show/Shaq
Bryan/Henry or Christian


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy Fuck, i just read the spoilers and ........ first thought ........... Randy Orton is winning the fucking Rumble! i could not be more aggitated.
Then i realised this could mean Barrett might get the title at EC so Orton can challenge? Id love Barrett to be champ, but i dont see the point in giving it to him for the 6 week build up to Mania only so Orton can win. (its about time a rumble winner won isnt it?)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

show/bryan should be great. 



> Well, I hope you understand that I have a hard time believing that. I won't call ROH Punk a bad worker, it's not my place. Like you said, I don't watch ROH. Maybe he's ONLY suited to that style, I don't know. In WWE, I do not like the way he wrestles. Daniel Bryan on the other hand? He has flawlessly changed from ROH to WWE with no trouble whatsoever, which proves to me how great a worker he really is and why I have a hard time believing that Punk was so great in ROH. If Danielson can do it so effortlessly, a guy like Punk should be able to do it too, but he can't.


this is so confusing. punk is a great wwe style guy. esp as a face.



> CM Punk is no Bryan by any means but definitely solid worker overall. His matches with Rey Mystero in 2010-2009 were decent as well. I think Rey Mysterio was the last great ring worker CM Punk has fought with on PPV. After that he has had the Big Show, Jeff Hardy, Randy Orton, and John Cena. His match with Del Rio was decent IMO, it was forgettable sure but nothing really awful or any bad botches. Heck his match with John Cena was decent as well, not amazing but it was one of the better John Cena main event matches.


cena and orton are without a doubt great workers and big show is at worst good. and i much as i hate hardy when punk was feuding with jeff jeff was really really good. plus he had 2 great matches with orton and the two big cena matches were the two best matches in the company last year with one being a top 15 wwe match ever, and he had atleast 2-3 great matches with hardy so i don't know why you are downplaying those matches. the del rio match was ok but i don't think they work well together and del rio just isn't that good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk was a great worker in ROH and he is now in the WWE. Is he the best? No. Bryan and Del Rio are better but he isn't far behind.

As for the Show/Bryan match, I fucking knew it and didn't know it. I didn't know Bryan would retain but I damn well knew it would start the slow heel turn of Daniel Bryan.

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

-Bryan wins by DQ due to Henry attacking him via Bryan "talking smack" to him, therefore retaining the WHC = Punk wins by DQ due to his eye getting poked by Hardy and thus retaining the WHC

Daniel Bryan 2012 Heel Turn = CM Punk 2009 Heel Turn, Part 2. Its been obvious since TLC.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

why do so many people think del rio is a better worker than punk? punk is about 100x better than del rio. del rio has some of the most boring control segments ive ever seen for a heel and the inring charisma of a fly. he's a great bumper but that's about it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk isn't 100x better than anyone. He's sloppy as fuck, his matches have no flow and he has no chemistry with most of his opponents. The only time he ever has a memorable match is when he's in there with somebody great like Cena or Rey. He can be carried, congratulations to him for that.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Winning™;10836360 said:


> Daniel Bryan 2012 Heel Turn = CM Punk *2009* Heel Turn, Part 2. Its been obvious since TLC.


Is this a good or bad thing? I didn't start watching WWE again until early '10 so can't really judge whether Punk's heel turn succeeded that time (since I assume before that turn was the last time he was face until now, and I've heard one of Punk's turns was a failure, so I hope the '09 one worked)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punk's heel turn was fantastic, so it's a good thing, but Bryan turning heel is NOT Punk v2. Bryan doesn't have anywhere near the charisma, mic delivery, gimmick, presence or demeanor that Punk does.

Punk's first run as a face was awful, the heel turn is what turned a lot of people onto him, including myself. Now, I'll concede that it MIGHT not have been as effective on me if the person he turned on was not Jeff Hardy, who I despise with the passion of 10 thousand suns, but alas, it did work and he's been awesome ever since.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

> Punk isn't 100x better than anyone. He's sloppy as fuck and has no chemistry with most of his opponents. The only time he ever has a memorable match is when he's in there with somebody great like Cena or Rey. He can be carried, congratulations to him for that


lol at him being carried and del rio has been protected his whole career so far feuding with guys like christian, cena, rey and danielson and the guy has one memorable match(vs christian at ER) where albeit he was great but that's it. punk works with rey and cena and has the best matches of the year in the company. punk has one of the best matches of that year with hardy(cage match after SS, and yes i know he was carried lmao), punk was a better worker than anyone on the WM card last year except taker. del rio is no where close to punk. 

punk has had atleast good matches with kofi, morrison, miz, ziggler, kane, jbl, batista, cena, edge, jeff hardy, rey, orton, chavo, and has been in a ton of good tag matches and multiman matches. pretty good for someone who has no chemistry with anyone.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW Drew Lost again..What a shock


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I hope Slater sold his ass off for Hornswoggle. Clearly the highlight of the show.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hunico defeated Ted DiBiase.

Good for Hunico, lol at DiBiase jobbing.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Next Friday falls on the 13th. Will Drew's 3rd and final attempt at employment be a lucky one?


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I cannot for the life of me see how Del Rio is better than Punk in the ring. I still to this day don't get Pyro's 'Punk is a bad structurer and pacer of his matches=therefore he's bad' criticism when he thinks Kurt Angle is one of the best workers of all time, a guy who's structure and pacing is far far far far more questionable than Punk's. If anything Punk's structure and storytelling are his strongest attributes, since I can concede his execution at times leaves a lot to be desired. Punk's a better face worker, heel worker, is a better character worker, has better mannerisms and facial expressions that add to a story and fit his character, knows how to differentiate his character from cowardly vs Big Show to arrogant vs Mysterio. Really the only thing I'd say Del Rio can hold over Punk in the ring is execution (but this means little when he's so far behind Punk on offence, mannerisms, structure, pacing, psychology, selling and adding touches to matches, not to mention working and reacting off of the crowd) and his brilliant bumping.

As for the results, if Bryan can come close to being his 2006 Heel persona in and out of the ring then I'll gladly welcome his turn with open arms. I'm in disagreement with Pyro again when he says Bryan can't be the heel Punk is, as much as I love Punk as a heel he's never had a consistently better heel persona than 2006 Bryan Danielson. If WWE can actually master the line between coward heel and calculating submission killer like ROH did then this heel turn could be great in all areas, if they make him a Miz clone however and handicap him then it'll probably turn out to be a terrible move.

Heel Show v Underdog Bryan is still a program I feel they're wasting, Show at his best may not be able to eclipse July-October Mark Henry but he's still a great douchebag heel worker capable of having brilliant matches with smaller workers.
Punk bests him in every other category and is far closer to being the best worker in the company than Del Rio: for the record I'd put ADR behind Bryan, Orton, Sheamus, Christian, Undertaker, Henry, Punk, Ziggler, Mysterio, Mcintyre, Kidd, Bourne, Regal, heel Big Show, Cena and likely a few others that I've forgotten. Btw that list isn't in any particular order.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

What I gathered from the spoilers/booking:

-) Orton is definitely returning at the Rumble, which almost makes him a shoe-in for the victory. I really hope he does return, but then ends up losing anyway, which would actually be "different" considering returning guys _always_ win.

-) Ted DiBiase's push is already over, so I guess they felt it wasn't working. It's not like they gave him a fair shot anyway, his push just involved him beating jobbers every week and smiling.

-) They got the Rhodes/Booker T match over with so Rhodes can be a part of the Rumble, and teased as a possible contender to win even. I like it. He won't win though.

-) We're now supposed to believe Jinder Mahal is a credible wrestler after beating DiBiase once clean. This really shows how uncreative WWE Creative is. Do they really think we're that stupid that we already forgot the countless times he got his ass kicked within 2 minutes on SD and RAW? Are we supposed to believe he's a threat to Sheamus, who has been untouchable for months? Lazy.

-) Bryan seems to be the one to turn heel here, which I wouldn't mind. It's not like he's a super over babyface anyway.

-) They remembered Ryder being the assistant GM? Wow, continuity in the WWE, amazing. I'd rather have Santino as the GM than the assistant who does jack shit.

-) I still loathe Hornswoggle and what he stands for.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smackdown doesn't look bad.

The Drew losing streak will end with him finally getting a win and getting a push again so I look forward to that. Although jobbing clean to Santino Marella of all people is questionable, at least pick someone with a tiny bit of cedibility. Speaking of losing, I guess Dibiase's push is over before it began. He never really got a fair shot of anything, and seems to have gone straight back to jobbing after a couple of weeks of squashing people.

I like the direction they seem to be taking with Daniel Bryan. Look like he might be the one to turn heel which I think could be entertaining to watch. Although as a heel I dont see him getting anywhere close to Mania with the title belt. The Bryan/Show/Henry stuff is fun at the moment though, I expect a triple threat at the Royal Rumble.

I know Sheamus doesnt have an actual programme but I'm glad he's finally got something to talk about and work towards (the royal rumble) rather than coming out, squashing random people and leaving. So hopefully they do something good with him in the lead up to Mania. I'm all for a Barrett/Sheamus feud. Mahal suddenly gettig in with the bigger stars is confusing since he's lost to various people (including Sheamus) in squash matches for weeks.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Del Rio might be a better technician than Punk in some people's eyes (not mine), but he's definitely not even close to being a good worker if it includes putting on an exciting match. ADR is the equivalent of utter boredom in the ring - his stuff seems disconnected, unimpactful and is just plain unexciting. I'm not even gonna start on how he can't get the crowd to care even a little bit. 95% of a Del Rio match has little to no reactions from the crowd, it's painful to watch.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Where the fuck is Christian? I don't want to wait for the RR for his return. 

End this DB/Show/Henry feud already. I want to see some good wrestling in the main event on SD once again.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

if Drew loses next week he is fired? I don't know what are they trying to do with him. are they going to really fire him and they are doing it as painful as possible? or is he going to win? after losing to Santino, I don't know who can he beat. but why are they putting this shit on SD if they don't plan on pushing him? I'm confused.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

> Wade Barrett comes out to give an update on Randy Orton's condition. He says Orton has a herniated disk in his back and will have to miss the Royal Rumble in Orton's hometown of St. Louis. Barrett talks about how he will win the 30 man Rumble and this brings out Sheamus.


Well that settles it, Orton is winning the rumble. I can't wait for the reaction on here when he wins. :lmao


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it's sheamus that is going to win the royal rumble. you know he's been on a role for a long time now, beating people up here and there and after winning the rumble, he's going to face daniel bryan or whoever the champion will be at wrestlemania.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> I think it's sheamus that is going to win the royal rumble. you know he's been on a role for a long time now, beating people up here and there and after winning the rumble, he's going to face daniel bryan or whoever the champion will be at wrestlemania.


I think the chances of Barrett winning the Rumble while Sheamus takes the title off Bryan at Elimination Chamber (or vice-versa) and and all three men competing for the WHC @ WrestleMania is a bigger posibility.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

rcc said:


> Well that settles it, Orton is winning the rumble. I can't wait for the reaction on here when he wins. :lmao


>#25 entrant or beyond;
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1

...

I hear voices in my head!

A wild Randy Orton appears, tosses out everyone in the ring with a superman-like performance and wins the damn thing.


Also, I hope that they do not turn Bryan heel. He will be booked even WORSE than he already is.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

rcc said:


> Well that settles it, Orton is winning the rumble. I can't wait for the reaction on here when he wins. :lmao


lol, Vince's reward for Orton putting over Rhodes, Henry and Barrett. Fuck, I'm already mad imagining him winning the RR, going to WM and served the WHC on a silver platter. FUCK EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

Amsterdam said:


> I think the chances of Barrett winning the Rumble while Sheamus takes the title off Bryan at Elimination Chamber (or vice-versa) and and all three men competing for the WHC @ WrestleMania is a bigger posibility.


That would make sense too, as there's history between all three.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

1) Well, it was pretty obvious that Cody would retain his title against the fave 5 man. With a springboard kick though, damn I thought Booker would be fed the Crossrhodes. It seems set in stone for a feud with Goldust (Don't know if it his Goldust or Dustin Rhodes persona) sometime down the line. Hopefully its not at Mania. What a step down it would be, Rey Mysterio to Goldust...:no:

2) Well, the remembered that Ryder was assistant and acted quickly to remove him from Smackdown. In comes Santino and in comes McIntyre being fed to Santino for Strike 2. Well, it looks like McIntyre could be fired next week although to be fair I don't think he will be because they'd be some sort of Meltzer dirt sheet saying "Drew is in doghouse, he will be fired".

3)Yeah, Slater losing to Hornswoggle kinda confirms he is top of the FE list.

4)Huncio, well his on Smackdown at least and winning matches. Let' see if it can continue though.

5)Yeah, if that Barrett promo ha not confirmed it yeah Orton is returning at Rumble and winning it.  No doubt by eliminating Wade himself .

6) Yeah, we supposed to think Mahal is credible? Lazy writing by wwe.

7)Hopefully Bryan is turning heel, it'd be funny to see at least. Cole loving him and well Big Show will bury him, but still he'd be champ Bryan that is,


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god, DB is such a joke of a champion. And he is supposed to be face?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

JakeC_91 said:


> 1) Well, it was pretty obvious that Cody would retain his title against the fave 5 man. With a springboard kick though, damn I thought Booker would be fed the Crossrhodes. It seems set in stone for a feud with Goldust (Don't know if it his Goldust or Dustin Rhodes persona) sometime down the line. Hopefully its not at Mania. What a step down it would be, Rey Mysterio to Goldust...:no:


Thing is, it could be the best thing for him. If that match doesn't happen at Mania, Rhodes will likely get stuck in a match with a load of other guys and lose exposure. Goldust isn't a huge name anymore but as long as it isn't treated like filler, WWE could really capitalize and make this match big.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

rcc said:


> Well that settles it, Orton is winning the rumble. I can't wait for the reaction on here when he wins. :lmao


People act like Orton winning is gonna end the world its hilarious. Him winning is not gonna destroy the business


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Drew must win next week. Jobbing to Santino issn't very good.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

my why turn bryan heel? hell big show destroyed the only credible heel on the roster i dont even want to think what he will do to a non credible one
there is no feud i can remember including show which was good


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> People act like Orton winning is gonna end the world its hilarious. Him winning is not gonna destroy the business


No not end the world. To me its just not understandable. I mean at this point i dont care who wins the rumble if his name is not Barett, Jericho or Christian cause i knew it will be either Orton or Sheamus.
Both horrible choices for me but yeah....
I dont understand the logic by rewarding someone with the rumble who has already won one and has 9 world titles linked to his name


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> No not end the world. To me its just not understandable. I mean at this point i dont care who wins the rumble if his name is not Barett, Jericho or Christian cause i knew it will be either Orton or Sheamus.
> Both horrible choices for me but yeah....
> I dont understand the logic by rewarding someone with the rumble who has already won one and has 9 world titles linked to his name


Austin won 3 times, Triple H won it i mean it seems like people are bitching cuz its Orton if it was Punk rumoured to win you'd be on his dick as usual


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Austin won 3 times, Triple H won it i mean it seems like people are bitching cuz its Orton if it was Punk rumoured to win you'd be on his dick as usual


punk winning it now would be pointless and stupid he already has the title
Triple H won it cause hes never had it 
same with orton in 2009 
in austins time it wasnt that easy to get a title match and he has finished with 6 wwe titles despite winning the rumble 3 times 
again i would like christian to win it cause he really deserves it but that wont ever happen
i would like wade to win it and afterwards win at mania which wont happen too
Sheamus winning it is just mehhhh for me but yeah he is top contender for it and orton well i explained why it would be stupid


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't be sure until I watch but I think big show is going to turn heel. Bryan keeps pissing big show off and then big show is going to get so frustrated that he'll finally snap and destroy Bryan, turning heel


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Man.

SD looks awful, that show is SERIOUSLY lacking in anykind of star power.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

Funny that the same people saying Orton winning the rumble would be horrible are the same guys wanting Christian to win it .
Im not the biggest Orton fan in the world , in fact im quite the opposite .
But I can see that he has been the best wrestler in the wwe over the last two years . 
Punk has been at the top of his game since joining the nexus . Orton has been at the top of his game since beating Ted and Cody at wrestlemania 26 which was two years ago .

He deserves a championship match at mania and he deserves the rumble .
Dont let your smarkiness blind you from seeing that.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Man.
> 
> SD looks awful, that show is SERIOUSLY lacking in anykind of star power.


This. Exactly. We have a match with Hornswoggle vs. Heath Slater. And it is a midcard match, not something on NXT or Superstars. That's how bad the roster is right now in talent depth. 

Raw has always been the more important show, but it's obvious that WWE doesn't care at all about Smackdown when they are booking matches like that.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> the same guys wanting Christian to win it .


Christian winning actually makes sense in kayfabe. He has his one more match gimmick. It can't go on for much longer since it's already losing all heat and dragging him down. So if he won at Royal Rumble or even Elimination Chamber, he has his one more match and then booking/creative can actually work on giving Christian a character that can sustain and is relevant to the brand. 

That being said, he's not going to be booked to win. I don't think he'll even get booked in the WHC match at Elimiation Chamber. Booking hasn't gone to any effort to make sure he actually looks credible enough to have his one more match.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> He deserves a championship match at mania and he deserves the rumble .
> Dont let your smarkiness blind you from seeing that.


Deserves? What the fuck is this, WCW? We shouldn't be discussing whether someone 'deserves' to win it, but who NEEDS to win it from the viable options:

CM Punk - WWE Champion. Unlikely to drop the belt before WrestleMania. Already booked to defend at Royal Rumble against Dolph Ziggler.

Daniel Bryan - World Heavyweight Champion. Unlikely to drop the belt before the Royal Rumble. Will have to defend at Royal Rumble, likely in a Triple Threat.

John Cena - Multiple time World Champion, Royal Rumble winner. Multi-time WrestleMania maineventer. And not the bullshit 'mainevent', the actual Main Event of the evening. Already booked in a match with The Rock.

Randy Orton - Multiple time World Champion, won the Royal Rumble, Multi-time WrestleMania maineventer. And not the bullshit 'mainevent', the actual Main Event of the evening. Injured.

Christian - 2 time World Champion. Has a gimmick where he's been asking for One More Match.

Wade Barrtt - Young talent who is proven in the main event scene. DESPERATELY needs a Crowning Moment. Has history with both the current World Heavyweight Champion and the WWE Champion.

Sheamus - 2 time World Champion. Hasn't lost a match since 1746. Has history with the current World Champion.

Mark Henry - 1 time World Champion. Received the mother of all pushes this year. Likely to be booked in a Triple Threat with DBryan (c) and Big Show at the Royal Rumble.

Big Show - I don't care how many times he's been a World Champion. He's the one guy, kayfabewise, who should have won the Royal Rumble every single year he ever entered. Almost did win the Royal Rumble in 2000, if it weren't for that pesky Rock. Likely to be booked in a Triple Threat with DBryan (c) and Henry at the Royal Rumble.

Dolph Ziggler - Booked to face the WWE Champion at Royal Rumble.

Alberto Del Rio. 3 time (I think) World Champion. Injured, I think? Won it last year. Brings the Arctic Circle with him wherever he goes.

The Miz - 1 time World Champion. Main evented last years WrestleMania. 

Cody Rhodes - IC Champion. Likely to face some kind of legend at WrestleMania.

Chris Jericho - Multiple World Champion, 1st Undisputed Champion. Completely unknown variable at the moment.

The Rock - Lol. He's the Rock. Already headlining WM.


Those, to my mind are the only viable winners at the moment. Out of those I'd have to say that Barrett needs it more than anyone as he desperately needs a massive win (and the title. At WrestleMania) so he doesn't lose all his momentum again, he has a heated rivalry with the current World Champion stemming from when they debuted in WWE together, has chemistry in the ring with the current World Champion and he's English. At some point he will become the first ever English World Champion. Plus imagine the how smug he'll be if he wins the title @Mania and Orton is out until after it, he'd be unbearable.

Orton? Not so much. Though I would pay good money to see Daniel Bryan Vs Randy Orton on the Grandest Stage.


That said it doesn't matter what I think. Orton will get to be the hometown hero and all the Little Jimmy's will sing his praises, then he'll go to WrestleMania and win the title for the 77th time before holding it for a year.


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

My money would be on Bryan v Christian at Mania, Orton is an option but one would would have to turn and I'd say it'll be Show who turns against Bryan here and why would Orton turn. 

So after the rumble I see things going like this 
- Bryan retains at the RR, loses it at the EC and has rematch at Mania
or
- Retains at RR and EC and faces rumble winner


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> Alex Riley on NXT? Wow, he's fallen fast.


*Aiden Riley > Alex Riley ... just sayin' 


I may actually watch this edition of Smackdown. Not likely but it is possible.*


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> This. Exactly. We have a match with Hornswoggle vs. Heath Slater. And it is a midcard match, not something on NXT or Superstars. That's how bad the roster is right now in talent depth.
> 
> Raw has always been the more important show, but it's obvious that WWE doesn't care at all about Smackdown when they are booking matches like that.


... it's a Royal Rumble themed comedy segment where the cocky heel jobber comes out and says "I'M GONNA WIN THE ROYAL RUMBLE GUYS" and then goes over the top rope via midget. It probably lasts for two minutes.

Relax bro.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Boring ass show. Hornswoggle has a match... that's how uninteresting most of the talent on the roster is. And on the divas section, it seems like everybody turns face and Natalya jobs to them. Boring.

Just end the divas division unless they really wanna make a change and end Smackdown as well. The most important talent from it appear on Raw all the time anyways, so it's not gonna be a huge loss at this point. What a complete turn around of events. Back in the early 2000s after Austin and Rock retired, fans were bored of Raw and HHH being dominant the entire time while Smackdown was the main show.

Hell, to make things better: make Raw 3 hours every week and move over the guys with actual storylines there and let jobbers like Heath Slater and jokes like Hornswoggle have their matches on NXT/Superstars or whatever show they use for such things. That way everything will be rolled into one. And to those of you who are offended by my rant, don't give me that "wait until you can see the show" shit, because I'm more interested in the content than the match quality. I don't really care about jobbers putting on great matches if there's no storyline or point to it. That's what Superstars is for. And right now, three of the most interesting superstars are away (Christian, Randy Orton and Sin Cara) which only makes the show more boring. The only thing interesting right now is Henry/Bryan/Show and to a lesser extent, Cody's "Legend Killing" feud with Booker and soon enough, his brother Dustin. There's no way this can't fit into a Raw episode.

My suggestion would be that they do a "undisputed WWE Heavyweight Champion" and have a match between the two champions where one of them wins and from there on, just keep one championship. It's sad that it has come to this but that's the only way. It was understandable they had two championships for every set back in 2002 because they bought WCW and the roster was pretty heavy but nowadays they can't even make one show that's entertaining throughout, let alone two. And everyone who gets something interesting to do is quickly moved to Raw. Masked Kane refreshed his character and now appears on Raw, Mark Henry and Big Show have their Raw segments every week, Daniel Bryan has his matches now and then on Raw, Sheamus squashes somebody there as well and Randy Orton/Wade Barrett carried their feud for a bit on Raw as well so there's no point in having Smackdown anymore. As much as I hate to say: Smackdown's relevance is over and the 1 or 2 actual feuds could easily be transferred in place of the squash matches of Raw to fit it all in one.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

More info on the World Title match and Bryan's character:



> All through the night even with the AJ promo, Daniel's been acting more of a jackass and more full of himself. I figured the guy was just being confident but then Big Show had his promo and Bryan came out and talked his stuff. Big Show puts his hand on Bryan's shoulder and then Bryan gets more upset and shows more heel antics. He says "get your damn hand off me" and you can really see him getting angrier and angrier. The thing about the entire show is that Bryan really fits into the heel character and in the beginning I saw him as a guy who just has the belt, just that weird face but the show really cemented it.
> 
> So here's the main event. Bryan comes out and the boos are straight up RIDICULOUS. Bryan had no reaction earlier on but then after the promo with Big Show the boos completely exploded. Something the spoilers don't state is that Bryan does ok against Show but of course Show's the one on top. Bryan's not stupid though. He pissed Henry off on purpose and he was the one who made the motion to have the dq. For a while he was looking around back and forth as towards what to do and then by that time he figured it out. As soon as Henry pushed him he immediately started acting like Christian and then the dq happened. Bryan grabbed his belt, exited cheering and the boos were ridiculous.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> More info on the World Title match and Bryan's character:


wow
now i am excited for smackdown 
thanks


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

that sounds awesome


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan as a heel will be excellent. The actions of Bryan were perfect.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope he did what he did on Raw and just keeps shouting "Heavyweight Champion!" 

Made me lol, he should do that in Shows face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sigh...I love him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

cant wait to watch this episode of smackdown. Bryan as heel will be fresh and great for smackdown. Hopefully this changes how long he holds onto the title


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> cant wait to watch this episode of smackdown. Bryan as heel will be fresh and great for smackdown. Hopefully this changes how long he holds onto the title


It will only help him keep the title longer since he can enter programs with Orton, Sheamus, and if he's a face upon return Christian. As a face, two of those three options weren't available.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Drew better not get fired!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Segunda Caida said:


> More info on the World Title match and Bryan's character:


That is awesome. I hope WWE doesn't edit the crowd reaction. Heel Bryan is going to be sweet!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

If he goes full heel I'd love to see him booked as a guy who doesn't need to take shortcuts but does it anyway, i.e he wrestles 99% of the match clean and then cheats right at the finish. There's so much he can use promo wise if they let him, he can talk about how they don't deserve a great champion like him, or how being a Vegan makes him better than anyone etc etc.

Shithead Danielson is the absolute king.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Its weird TBH, one Smackdown The Big Show seems like the heel, then one Smackdown Daniel Bryan is more the heel. But I guess the fact that Daniel Bryan was booed heavily after his promo made Bryan the heel. I guess Big Show will turn heel later and closer to Wrestlemania if they want to do Show vs Shaq. But yeah heel Daniel Bryan is here for now.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

HeliWolf said:


> *Christian - 2 time World Champion.* Has a gimmick where he's been asking for One More Match.


I still can't believe it reading that


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Segunda Caida said:


> More info on the World Title match and Bryan's character:


Awesome. Hopefully they push him as the top heel of SD, since if they keep him face he'll be behind the likes of Sheamus, Orton, Show, etc. I wonder if Cole was praising him yet.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Awesome. Hopefully they push him as the top heel of SD, since if they keep him face he'll be behind the likes of Sheamus, Orton, Show, etc. I wonder if Cole was praising him yet.


There's no reason why Bryan, Barrett, and Rhodes shouldn't be the top 3 heels of Smackdown. And that's a strong lineup of top heels if they are booked correctly.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Bryan is a natural heel, it seems. He's already getting heavy amout of boos, something guys like ADR can only dream of getting.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Iffy Smackdown, the matches seem quite bland and predictable as well. Though I was thinking Booker T might possibly won the IC belt, but good to see Cody still champion.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> There's no reason why Bryan, Barrett, and Rhodes shouldn't be the top 3 heels of Smackdown. And that's a strong lineup of top heels if they are booked correctly.


The thing is, they're never booked correctly. They're always booked as a generic coward willing to do anything it takes to hold on or get the title. The WWE seems to have a thing for booking heel main eventers as low card jobbers to the main event faces. The only time that they did not book them as a generic coward was with Henry's reign and that was one of the more entertaining reigns we have had in a long time. And then, Big Show came back and destroyed it all.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Bryan on this episode of smackdown sounds tremendous, Now i can't wait until smackdown


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

They need to build towards an interview segment where Bryan and Cole make up and become BFFs. Have Bryan put Cole on his shoulder and celebrate forever.

Nuclear.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should do a segment with Cole and Bryan like this, Cole could be Meloni's character and DB can be the dude crying in the beginning


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

This might be a way to turn cole face, by having him STILL hate bryan when he turns heel and speak up against him and get cheered. now i hope this doesn't happen but just a possibility.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

I was at the smackdown TV taping

This is exactly what happened relating to the finale. 

All through the night even with the AJ promo Daniel's been acting more of a jackass and more full of himself. At one point after he says "Why are you friends with her?"and he says after he beats Show they'll celebrate. He then kisses her on the head. Just the way that promo was makes it seem as though he's full of himself. Bryan's quick to get onto AJ as to thinking she thinks he can't beat Big Show when she didn't even directly say that. He's just different. I figured the guy was just being confident but then Big Show had his promo and Bryan came out and talked his stuff. Big Show puts his hand on Bryan's shoulder and then Bryan gets more upset and shows more heel antics. He says "get your damn hand off me" and you can really see him getting angrier and angrier. Bryan turns the heat up. Bryan's better as a heel I'd say. The thing about the entire show is that Bryan really fits into the heel character and in the beginning I saw him as a guy who just has the belt, just that weird face but the show really cemented it. It really built up well to me as the thing went on. I like him better this way. 

So here's the main event. Bryan comes out and the boos are straight up RIDICULOUS. Bryan had no reaction earlier on but then after the promo with Big Show the boos completely exploded. I was shocked. Funny what 2 promos in the middle of a show can do. Bryan didn't let the boos affect him though. He kept acting like himself. Something the spoilers don't state is that Bryan does ok against Show but of course Show's the one on top. Show tries to get him, he runs, Show overpowers him, stuff like that but Bryan does end up doing ok on some parts such as almost getting Show counted out after he does his apron leap to Show on the outside. Overall Show though had the upperhand. Show tries the chokeslam but Bryan gets him in a submission hold, Bryan tries the Lebell Lock but Show breaks out of it. After that Bryan gets desperate. Remember, Bryan's not stupid. He pissed Henry off on purpose and he was the one who made the motion to have the dq. For a while (after he was knocked out of the ring by Show) he was looking around back and forth as towards what to do and then by that time he figured it out. He was the one who got Henry to push him. As soon as Henry pushed him he immediately started acting like "Christian" and then the dq happened. Bryan grabbed his belt, exited cheering and trust me the boos were ridiculous. 

Daniel Bryan is now a heel.

I figured it would be Show who turned but hell guess not.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

man I cant wait till smackdown. sounds epic that he got so much heat in such a short span of time.


----------



## Hammerlock86 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

does this mean Cole is gonna jump on the D-Bryan bandwagon?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

And watch Cole attempt to swallow DB's hearty baby batter after this.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

Wow actually sounds pretty awesome. Looking forward to a DB heel run.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

Strong David vs. Goliath role reversal/Daniel Bryan:Big Show's Tits ratio

How the boombaclurt rastclurt bludfire is this going to work?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

This is awesome. How can anyone bitch about not wanting him to turn heel?


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

D Bry was a great face in ROH; I could see it working wonders in WWE. It also seems like he's going to be a smart heel - he goaded Henry into giving him a DQ win, rather than going for a countout or getting himself DQ'd. This will also hopefully let him bust out the "I HAVE TIL FIVE!!!" spot.

That said; is the WHC cursed or something? Turned Henry into a monster, Christian into a jealous heel, and now Bryan into an arrogant sonamagun.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

At one point last night with the Bryan and AJ promo I thought Bryan was going to taker her into an empty closet or something. The way he said "and we'll celebrate" and then kissed her on the head made it seem as though he's truly opening up and becoming more of a beast per say. I was thinking "You've gotta be kidding me". To top it off AJ was looking hotter than I've ever seen her and Bryan went in with that. Had this been PG-13 I'm sure the guy would have said "And we'll have a live sex celebration behind closed doors". 

Bryan with his goatee and hair he really looks like a heel. I love how he's exploding with personality now.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

If they really wanted to go all out with DB as heel, align him with Cole. Oh the heat.

"Daniel Bryan is working with satan himself" JR needs to be there.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

i think Bryan has a chance of stealing victories all the way up until Wrestlemania where he'll probably drop the title to Sheamus. Also keep in mind that he's being advertised to defend his title at MSG in the middle of March.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*

Of course he's turning heel. Randy Orton needs a villain to squash to WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Proof That Daniel Bryan Is Now A Heel*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is awesome. How can anyone bitch about not wanting him to turn heel?


This. Heel Bryan is going to be so epic.

Hope his run as heel is longterm.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

wow, I can't wait for this


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Slater vs Hornswaggle and Santino defeating McIntyre both on the same show? I think I might skip SmackDown this week. Daniel Bryan's heel turn should be epic though.

Move Hawkins and Barretta up to the main roster please.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

DB's a heel, huh? Fuck... and YAY. It's very conflicting for me, to be honest


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

DB heel... DB face... it doesn't matter... all he needs to do is to have _good booking_... argh!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

To me, it matters... he's on of those guys I want as a face. Like Jericho and Punk.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow, I wonder if anyone watching ROH back in the day would think Punk would be a top face and DB would be a top heel within the WWE, and not the other way around.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I can't believe people are happy Bryan is a heel. You do realise that any teeny tiny credibility he had as a face will now completely vanish with the heel run? If he's going to playing the same cowardly heel character that Christian started playing earlier this year, then he's going to look just like Christian did: a weak as fuck champion who's completely undeserving of holding the belt.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tbh as has been said, doesnt matter whether hes face or heel, Bryans problem is that there has not been one thing done since he won the WHC to make him look credible and i cant see that changing whether he turns heel or not; Its a real shame tbh, but does anyone think that once he loses the title (which he will soon i think) that it will be a long time, if ever, before he gets it back?

btw on a seperate point i hope Drew wins next week, he deserves not to be beaten by bloody Santino!!


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I can't believe people are happy Bryan is a heel. You do realise that any teeny tiny credibility he had as a face will now completely vanish with the heel run? If he's going to playing the same cowardly heel character that Christian started playing earlier this year, then he's going to look just like Christian did: a weak as fuck champion who's completely undeserving of holding the belt.


The booking was fucked up already,at least we'll get entertained :\.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

I really don't like it when champions turn. Anyone holding a title belt should be far too established for that to be an option. 

I like it even less when excellent wrestlers are booked as cowards because of a pitiful lack of creativity.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Well they might as well turn him heel. His face character was not doing so well.

Probably setting up DB vs Orton tbh.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

faceface said:


> I really don't like it when champions turn. Anyone holding a title belt should be far too established for that to be an option.
> 
> I like it even less when excellent wrestlers are booked as cowards because of a pitiful lack of creativity.



and its obvious that let alone Bryan being accomplished for a world title, he was not even established for a mid-card title reign. So yeah heel turn was almost necessary.


----------



## MrPierrini (Jun 7, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> 4. Santino Marella defeated Drew McIntyre. Santino became the new assistant to the general manager with the win, while McIntyre's career on Smackdown is in jeopardy.


Are you joking me!! if McIntyre is fired next week im done with WWE, they are wasting a great talent.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

looking forward tomorrow night smackdown going to be awesome


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Well they might as well turn him heel. His face character was not doing so well.
> 
> Probably setting up DB vs Orton tbh.


Turning Bryan heel sets him up for programs with Orton/Sheamus. If WWE wanted to set him up for the long term, he had to turn heel.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I can't believe people are happy Bryan is a heel. You do realise that any teeny tiny credibility he had as a face will now completely vanish with the heel run? If he's going to playing the same cowardly heel character that Christian started playing earlier this year, then he's going to look just like Christian did: a weak as fuck champion who's completely undeserving of holding the belt.


Bryan has almost held the belt as long as Christian's two WHC reigns. So Bryan isn't getting booked like Christian. Christian is absolutely the exception to everything. They won't book him as bad as Christian as if they were going to, they'd already start the motions.

Christian lost the WHC in 2 or 5 days. That told everyone that WWE had no long term plans for him at the top of the card.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

It's amazing....

None of you realize that Bryan turning heel isn't being done to benefit him, it's being done to benefit Orton. It's so painfully obvious that Orton is winning the Rumble and walking into WM and squashing Bryan. Come on, this is WWE, you should all be aware of their methods by now.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

wow santino beat Drew? if its clean then I am one unhappy bunny


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

ellthom said:


> wow santino beat Drew? if its clean then I am one unhappy bunny


He won with the Cobra.

NOW SUCK ON THAT! BOOM!:flip


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how everybody's apparantly just forgotten what a lifeless, boring drone who sucks every ounce of energy out of the arena Drew Mcintyre is just because he hasn't been seen on Raw or SmackDown regularly in the last year. Just watch him get his spot back and it'll all come back to you. You'll regret wanting this push.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how everybody's apparantly just forgotten what a lifeless, boring drone who sucks every ounce of energy out of the arena Drew Mcintyre is just because he hasn't been seen on Raw or SmackDown regularly in the last year. Just watch him get his spot back and it'll all come back to you. You'll regret wanting this push.


Na, thanks though


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

McIntyre rivals Swagger in terms of the most boring superstar in the entire company....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I love how everybody's apparantly just forgotten what a lifeless, boring drone who sucks every ounce of energy out of the arena Drew Mcintyre is just because he hasn't been seen on Raw or SmackDown regularly in the last year. Just watch him get his spot back and it'll all come back to you. You'll regret wanting this push.


Thank you. Apparently nobody else on this forum remembers what a flop McIntyre was back in 2009 and 2010. He's the Scottish equivalent of Ted DiBiase, Jr.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SandyRavage said:


> Na, thanks though


What a shock, the *Scottish* guy is going to remain a Mcintyre supporter. I can't IMAGINE why. 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> McIntyre rivals Swagger in terms of the most boring superstar in the entire company....


I wouldn't go THAT far. 

Actually, I don't even know if Swagger is the worst. That would probably be Michael "Mr. Charisma" McGillicutty. Watch the guy in FCW, he was worse on the mic than Jeff Hardy and John Morrison put together. Sad part is, I'm not kidding. He's better now but he still has the charisma of a wet sponge. And we can't forget about Slater. Swagger is inexcusable, though. He's either the worst or that's the top 3.



Amsterdam said:


> Thank you. Apparently nobody else on this forum remembers what a flop McIntyre was back in 2009 and 2010. He's the Scottish equivalent of Ted DiBiase, Jr.


Agreed.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

You always talk about how you only care about charisma/mic skills etc when people bring up how your favourite guys are usually below average in the ring and years away from being ready to handle and deliver a PPV quality main event, so I'll take the time to say Mcintyre's that good in the ring I don't care how poor his reactions are, or how boring people think he is. I just want the guy to get regular TV time on Smackdown, Superstars wherever facing good-great workers and tearing the house down, I honestly wouldn't care if he never got past IC/US title level so long as he was allowed to be like Ziggler and get lengthy match time as the champ.

That being said I'd say he's a good talker, albeit I'm less critical/arsed about delivery, tone etc but you can't deny Drew is a good talker, at least in the literal sense of the word in being able to get his point across and not come across scared/awkward in speaking (Morrison, Hennig, Bourne etc). He's also got a good look and tbh just needs better character direction and booking designed to play to his strengths, just like most of the roster does.

But again, Mcintyre on Superstars facing Bourne, Bryan, Christian, Sheamus, Kidd, Tatsu, Regal etc etc weekly would suit me to a tee, my biggest fear is the guy getting released because he's too god damn slick in the ring to be let go when the likes of JTG and Mahal still have jobs.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

What a surprise, pyro blindly hating because someone doesnt blow the roof off the arena every time. He can wrestle so that's grounds for you to hate on him.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a shock, the *Scottish* guy is going to remain a Mcintyre supporter. I can't IMAGINE why.
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't even know if Swagger is the worst. That would probably be Michael "Mr. Charisma" McGillicutty. Watch the guy in FCW, he was worse on the mic than Jeff Hardy and John Morrison put together. Sad part is, I'm not kidding. He's better now but he still has the charisma of a wet sponge. And we can't forget about Slater. Swagger is inexcusable, though. He's either the worst or that's the top 3.
> ...


Lets not forget about guys like Justin Gabriel and David "A-List" Otunga... They make someone like Tyler Reks who has a totally unfitting voice for his looks sound like CM Punk (that's how bad they are).


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Where did all this Drew love come from seriously? I browsed these forums occasionally for a good 2 years before I joined and I remember about 90% of the people on here hated Drew and said he was boring and pushed down our throats.

What has changed about him so much that about half of you want him pushed?

He's got a generic look, he's pretty boring in the ring and he's Orton level on the mic....


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where did all this Drew love come from seriously? I browsed these forums occasionally for a good 2 years before I joined and I remember about 90% of the people on here hated Drew and said he was boring and pushed down our throats.
> 
> What has changed about him so much that about half of you want him pushed?
> 
> He's got a generic look, he's pretty boring in the ring and he's Orton level on the mic....


Because even with that, he's still a LOT better than the rest of the Smackdown locker room...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where did all this Drew love come from seriously? I browsed these forums occasionally for a good 2 years before I joined and I remember about 90% of the people on here hated Drew and said he was boring and pushed down our throats.
> 
> What has changed about him so much that about half of you want him pushed?
> 
> He's got a generic look, he's pretty boring in the ring and he's Orton level on the mic....


The IWC bandwagoners are desperate for a new underdog to love. All of their usual golden boys are either champs or getting pushed right now.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mcintyre is the furthest thing from 'boring' in the ring, he's a master control segment worker, innovative and creative and knows how to sell a match story from his mannerisms and expressions, the fact every now and then he'll throw in the odd cocky taunt the crowd's way just adds to his talent. Watch the Christian matches from July and August 2010 (and if you come back thinking Christian carried him you are sadly sadly mistaken) and then say he's boring, guy manages to add so much to his control segment working the arm and just throws out a bunch of subtle stuff throughout and keeps working the arm instead of treating the control segment like an excuse to quietly build to the finish. One of the best TV matches of the year and both men put in brilliant performances.

@Amsterdam: or people like the guy's ring work and have a differing opinion. I could easily bring up what Miz has that makes him popular, given he's hardly a great promo man, his look isn't particularly great and he's a terribly bad overacter when he tries to portray this badass psycho character. Guy is a natural cocky coward and I have no idea why WWE try to make him anything but that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SandyRavage said:


> What a surprise, pyro blindly hating because someone doesnt blow the roof off the arena every time. He can wrestle so that's grounds for you to hate on him.


You know, addressing me by a name I haven't gone by in like a year makes you a very obvious rejoiner. I'm just saying..

He can wrestle so that's grounds for me to hate him? I don't hate Christian or Del Rio, I don't even hate Bryan, and those are the top 3 workers in the company. Now granted I'm not a fan of Bryan but I don't hate him by any stretch, and other than Barrett or Christian, there's nobody else on SmackDown who's more fit to be world champion than he is. Mcintyre on the other hand is not even that good of a worker and he has no other attributes that could be considered a strength other than his look, which isn't a skill or a reason in and of itself to push someone.

You people really need to stop with this dumbass assumption that I hate ring work. I don't HATE ring work, I consider it meaningless, which it is. I've always said that if a guy can wrestle, it's a bonus, but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Segunda Caida said:


> Mcintyre is the furthest thing from 'boring' in the ring, he's a master control segment worker, innovative and creative and knows how to sell a match story from his mannerisms and expressions, the fact every now and then he'll throw in the odd cocky taunt the crowd's way just adds to his talent. Watch the Christian matches from July and August 2010 (and if you come back thinking Christian carried him you are sadly sadly mistaken) and then say he's boring, guy manages to add so much to his control segment working the arm and just throws out a bunch of subtle stuff throughout and keeps working the arm instead of treating the control segment like an excuse to quietly build to the finish. One of the best TV matches of the year and both men put in brilliant performances.
> 
> @Amsterdam: or people like the guy's ring work and have a differing opinion. I could easily bring up what Miz has that makes him popular, given he's hardly a great promo man, his look isn't particularly great and he's a terribly bad overacter when he tries to portray this badass psycho character. Guy is a natural cocky coward and I have no idea why WWE try to make him anything but that.


Great post. For the people saying I only like him because I am scottish they are wrong. Sure I want him to succeed for this reason but the highlanders? Couldn't have cared less to be honest, yes they were scottish even though they grew up in canada. Anyway I love his style, he has that Japanese style of storytelling throughout match, he's great in every respect. His longer matches on superstars has proven this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Where did all this Drew love come from seriously? I browsed these forums occasionally for a good 2 years before I joined and I remember about 90% of the people on here hated Drew and said he was boring and pushed down our throats.
> 
> What has changed about him so much that about half of you want him pushed?
> 
> He's got a generic look, he's pretty boring in the ring and he's Orton level on the mic....


Well, he hasn't been on either of the A shows in about twelve years, so you had to go looking for his fans before. Now that he's on Smackdown, people talk about him in the SD thread. But it's definitely not a case of people just bandwagoning now that Ryder's got his push or whatever silly theory people want to throw out there. He's gained fans with a steady run of great matches on Superstars, great showings in the SD midcard before he was drafted, and an awesome display in the Chamber last year.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, addressing me by a name I haven't gone by in like a year makes you a very obvious rejoiner. I'm just saying..
> 
> He can wrestle so that's grounds for me to hate him? I don't hate Christian or Del Rio, I don't even hate Bryan, and those are the top 3 workers in the company. Now granted I'm not a fan of Bryan but I don't hate him by any stretch, and other than Barrett or Christian, there's nobody else on SmackDown who's more fit to be world champion than he is. Mcintyre on the other hand is not even that good of a worker and he has no other attributes that could be considered a strength other than his look, which isn't a skill or a reason in and of itself to push someone.
> 
> You people really need to stop with this dumbass assumption that I hate ring work. I don't HATE ring work, I consider it meaningless, which it is. I've always said that if a guy can wrestle, it's a bonus, but it's not a deal breaker.


I rejoined because I used my newer email address. I never hid that fact? Strange thing to pick up on, anyway I have nothing against you personally I just find it strange you watch wrestling and find the wrestling part to be meaningless. We obviously have different views on what we want to see on the show. Fair enough but don't have a go at me for liking someones work who happens to be from the same country as me thats all


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

SandyRavage said:


> Great post. For the people saying I only like him because I am scottish they are wrong. Sure I want him to succeed for this reason but the highlanders? Couldn't have cared less to be honest, yes they were scottish even though they grew up in canada. Anyway I love his style, he has that Japanese style of storytelling throughout match, he's great in every respect. His longer matches on superstars has proven this.


I'm Scottish and that's why I don't like him tbh. I have never in my life heard a Scottish person speak like that! He's from Ayr ffs, I've never heard that accent down the job centre. :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Pope67 said:


> I'm Scottish and that's why I don't like him tbh. I have never in my life heard a Scottish person speak like that! He's from Ayr ffs, I've never heard that accent down the job centre. :lmao


He's no a mink that's why haha


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You know, addressing me by a name I haven't gone by in like a year makes you a very obvious rejoiner. I'm just saying..


Man, I hate to break this to you, but you're always going to be Pyro on this forum. Even the people that joined in 2011 are calling you that. Just accept it. Better yet, you should think about changing your name back and save yourself some trouble. Game of Thrones is the shit and all, but the Peter Dinklage username just isn't meant to be.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Amsterdam said:


> Man, I hate to break this to you, but you're always going to be Pyro on this forum. Even the people that joined in 2011 are calling you that. Just accept it. Better yet, you should think about changing your name back and save yourself some trouble. Game of Thrones is the shit and all, but the Peter Dinklage username just isn't meant to be.


Well, I'm keeping it. I like it more than that shitty old name, so it stays, whether people call me that or not.

Also, he is a character in the books too, which came far before the show, it isn't exclusive to Peter Dinklage (though I do prefer the show because it is a show, admittedly)....


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I'm keeping it. I like it more than that shitty old name, so it stays, whether people call me that or not.


Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's meet in the middle. "Tyro". This is gonna work, guys.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hope they're not pushing Drew, SD is barely holding my attention as it is.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone actually seen Smackdown yet (if it has aired where you live)? I know it gets aired at this time in some countries. Reason I'm asking is I'm travelling tomorrow so would like to know if there's anything worth watching. Having seen the spoilers I'm more than likely going to watch the opener but nothing else.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Anyone actually seen Smackdown yet (if it has aired where you live)? I know it gets aired at this time in some countries. Reason I'm asking is I'm travelling tomorrow so would like to know if there's anything worth watching. Having seen the spoilers I'm more than likely going to watch the opener but nothing else.


Just finished watching it. 

Things Id say worth watching are:
-Booker/Rhodes
-Bryan vs Big Show

So pretty much the opener, and the main event.

Nothing else really stood out, but the Barrett promo with Sheamus/Jinder was alright as well but nothing we haven't seen. The tag match was good too, but same thing, nothing we havent seen.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Peep4Christian said:


> Just finished watching it.
> 
> Things Id say worth watching are:
> -Booker/Rhodes
> ...


Got a link?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah the only matches worth watching are the opener and closer Mark Henry on commentary is gold.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

"he would tap"

Mark Henry wit da lulz


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

lol @ the ref begrudgingly calling for the bell


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

The international version is up here


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Henry on commentary has already made my year. :lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Just skimmed through the international version. It's official - Cody Rhodes vs. Goldust is happening. We don't know WHEN the fued is going to officially start, but it IS going down. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Bryan was so channeling douchey, sarcastic HBK or HHH-like characters in that segment with Big Show until he got serious. He almost corpsed at the end but caught himself.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Good SD, I even enjoyed the jobber matches. Missed Booker for the Rosa segment (aww Shucky Ducky Quack Quack).

Wade Barrett's promo was great, but it makes it pretty obvious Orton is returning at the Rumble with the way he talks about how Orton will have to watch from the stands in his home town and see Barrett win the Rumble. 

Poor Slater is the new Chavo for Hornswoggle. I weirdly enjoyed the segment. 

Main event was great stuff. The blood streaming from Bryan's mouth made him look all the more a jerk for pussying out and I thought the backstage segment with AJ was well done (I wonder if she'll turn heel with him, or they'll play the "I can't believe you've changed" angle instead). 

I unfortunately missed Cody/Booker. For those that have seen it, is it worth watching?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Can't find the AJ-Bryan part in the international version


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Just skimmed through the international version. It's official - Cody Rhodes vs. Goldust is happening. We don't know WHEN the fued is going to officially start, but it IS going down. :mark:


Looks very likely now. Cody kind of hit the point of no return in that little backstage segment with his brother.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Peep4Christian said:


> Just finished watching it.
> 
> Things Id say worth watching are:
> -Booker/Rhodes
> ...


Cheers. Saw Rhodes/Booker. Very good match. Looked like Booker was a bit gassed at the end though. The ending sequence was done pretty well. Nice BDK by Rhodes tbf. He can do that kick from almost everywhere. It's a damn good signature move.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Just watched the show and the three best things were:

Mark Henry completely owning Michael Cole on commentary and making him look like a bitch :lmao

Daniel Bryan acting even more heelish, getting a ton of heat in the main event and being hilarious in his segment.

Cody vs. Booker was very good.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

Solid show. I have not watched SmackDown in weeks due to it just being uninteresting, but this week I did not find it too bad. Bryan's segments were good, so I must continue giving Bryan props for winning me over as the weeks go on. I just do not see this turn doing him any justice as far as booking goes. He already looked week as hell and now he looks even weaker.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

shit. At first I said I didn't really care whether Bryan was a face or a heel.

But now I remember... top faces don't tap to submissions (see ADR). Uh-oh.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

To be fair, Big Show has only tapped out once in his entire career I believe.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Mark Henry- the first man to completely hush Michael Cole.

Oh and fuck Daniel Bryan being the next Chris Beniot, he's the next Kurt Angle!


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Bryan was booked perfectly fine in that match, with a smaller heel against a big wrestler you have to tow a very fine line between booking the heel in a cowardly way to invoke some reaction from the crowd whilst trying to make him look a threat to the bigger wrestler by cheating/taking shortcuts. Bryan stalling and then seizing any opportunity to get the advantage worked fine in slowly getting more of the crowd to not like him and root for Big Show, and he was still able to get in a convincing amount of offence that made him look like a threat.

Again booking him as this killer badass won't work if they're trying to make him a heel, you have to try and shout out to the live crowd and TV audience that this is a guy you shouldn't be rooting for, and for that they are going to have to have Bryan be more sneaky and cunning when facing bigger guys instead of having him wrestle like a fearless bastard which would likely earn him more respect from the crowd: something you don't want to happen to a recently turned heel.

Besides, Bryan in 2006 was the perfect mix between coward and straight up killer, I have no doubt he'll be able to recreate this against the likes of Show, Henry, Orton, Sheamus etc if they give him ample match time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Can anyone else see Mark Henry taking the tweener role in the World Title triangle? he was blasting Bryan for not being a man when he was staying out of the ring, not something a heel would say. He also shouted at Cole lol.

Oh and why are we supposed to buy Jinder Mahal as a credible threat to Sheamus all of a sudden? They act like they haven't made him a super jobber for the last 6 months.

Looks like Rhodes vs. Rhodes is gonna happen before Wrestlemania. Good, Cody deserves better at Mania.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The sadist in me wants to see DB make Orton cry like a girl with his submission hold. ^_^


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

^lol bad girl xD

I liked what they did with bryan. His new persona is that of an annoying prick and i like it...

Still cant believe though that his reign is now better than that of Christian. I mean i am a mark of both but it is a shame how Christian is treated


Edit: loved it how Mark henry owned cole


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

So I guess its pretty obvious we are getting Daniel Bryan Vs. Mark Henry Vs. Big Show for the Royal Rumble. Should be a lot of fun actually.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> So I guess its pretty obvious we are getting Daniel Bryan Vs. Mark Henry Vs. Big Show for the Royal Rumble. Should be a lot of fun actually.


and there could be a chance of bryan retaining


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Heel said:


> To be fair, Big Show has only tapped out once in his entire career I believe.


Twice to the deadman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

#1Peep4ever said:


> and there could be a chance of bryan retaining


I'd say that's a foregone conclusion. Henry or Big Show have no place winning the title at the Royal Rumble when the title 99% of the time changes hands in the Elimination Chamber anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

TBH if Bryan wins at the Rumble I could see him going to Wrestlemania tbh, especially if he sticks with the heel persona. I mean they could have him be eliminated early in the Chamber and have someone like Barrett win it in the final two if they want another heel champion...but atm if Orton or Sheamus win the Rumble I could see either man challenging Bryan. Though with Barrett's recent interactions with Sheamus as well as the long running Orton feud I do concede they could be shaping up for him to face either man: I just find Bryan has more of a chance of dropping it at Mania than in the Chamber as a heel, though WWE booking is far from predictable when it comes to title changes so who knows.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


> Twice to the deadman.


I think Benoit was the first to make him tap. They're not gonna mention that though...


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Bryan vs. Sheamus for the Title at Mania. The match that should have happened last year but this time for the Big Gold Belt. Sheamus would obviously come out on top.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Heel said:


> Bryan vs. Sheamus for the Title at Mania. The match that should have happened last year but this time for the Big Gold Belt. Sheamus would obviously come out on top.


Even with a heel turn, there's no way WWE is letting Bryan into the world title match at WrestleMania. He's not over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Heel said:


> Bryan vs. Sheamus for the Title at Mania. The match that should have happened last year but this time for the Big Gold Belt. Sheamus would obviously come out on top.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

After watching this week's Smackdown, I believe we'll get Danielson vs Shemaus for the WHC (Sheamus wins the RR) and Orton vs Barrett in a Hardcore match of sorts (Randy will attack Barrett in the RR and eliminate him).


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> Even with a heel turn, there's no way WWE is letting Bryan into the world title match at WrestleMania. He's not over.


The main event is John Cena v The Rock in Miami, with a possible (though unlikely) Undertaker streak match and a potential Punk/Jericho match. They could put on Orton/Barrett, Barrett/Sheamus, Orton/Bryan, Sheamus/Bryan etc etc and it wouldn't make a blind bit of difference. The main event is selling that show and the rest will be a distant filler.

I think it'll be Bryan or Barrett as the heels in the title match, Barrett's been the strongest booked heel not named Mark Henry since Survivor Series onwards and Bryan of course has the belt. I'd say Sheamus or Orton are likely the two front runners, with the other one potentially facing Barrett in a grudge match if he wasn't Champion.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Heel said:


> Bryan vs. Sheamus for the Title at Mania. The match that should have happened last year but this time for the Big Gold Belt. Sheamus would obviously come out on top.


I dont want Sheamus anywhere near the fucking title, his always winning thing has turned me off as a fan


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I dont want Sheamus anywhere near the fucking title, his always winning thing has turned me off as a fan


And yet it's supposed to have the opposite effect on you.

Maybe thats why Drew Mac has so many fans these days haha. Want the IWC to like somebody? Job them the fuck out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> I dont want Sheamus anywhere near the fucking title, his always winning thing has turned me off as a fan


I'm going to assume you just hate him naturally then like I do? Because you didn't have a problem with Orton constantly winning...

There's no damn difference. If a talent is good enough to keep winning, there's no problem. That said, I completely disagree that he is, but I digress.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Saying that who has Sheamus beaten the past month? Heath Slater, Mahal etc. The biggest win he's had since Christian got injured is the Miz victory, and Miz is hardly being booked atm as a credible threat. He's had no direction with Bryan, Show, Henry, Barrett & Orton all tied up in different programs and to WWE's credit they've done a decent job of keeping his overness despite there being no-one he can have an extended program with.

I get that people get sick of faces winning a lot of the time, but there's no way you can argue it would be good booking for an over babyface on the cusp of the main event to start losing to lowercard heels barely featured on TV.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, Sheamus has just been handily beating guys he should handily beat. I mean, you might not like Sheamus, but do we want Jinder Mahal beating former champs?


We really don't, guys.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

If Daniel Bryan isn't in the world title picture at the time... what do you think they'll do with him at Wrestlemania? 

He was suppose to face Sheamus last year... he already faced Wade Barrett at Summerslam but now their both heels... Vs Rhodes would be a good match but again their both heels... who else is even on Smackdown? If Christian came back as a face perhaps but I think he's staying heel.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WM: Bryan/Mysterio



:mark:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Bryan's heel turn was awesome. Good job creative, you did two great heel turns this week in Jericho and Bryan. Good to see two heel turns that weren't forced, built naturally, and in the end the crowd responded as desired to the point that both got heat that most heels would envy. And it might not be a popular opinion, but this heel character is exactly what Bryan should be. He's going to be a great heel.

As for WrestleMania, the two top matches for Smackdown will probably be Orton vs. Barrett and Sheamus vs. Bryan. If they are worried about star power, they'll switch Sheamus and Orton. But it will be a combination of those four.

Christian vs. Bryan could still happen, Christian would just come back as a face. That's how it should have been booked anyway if these two men were in a feud. No one is going to boo Christian over Bryan, even with cheap heat. But that's not going to happen until after WrestleMania, if at all, since Bryan will slide into his WrestleMania program in late February/early March.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> WM: Bryan/Mysterio
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


I always said if Heel Bryan ever got to shine in WWE that a Mysterio match is essential before retirement. Fuck between both men's character work, technique, pacing, structure and ability to add so many little touches to their work you're looking at a surefire MOTYC.

If Rey can't make it back in time (and with his health I'd sooner see him rest past his expected comeback) for Wrestlemania then a Summer Program between the two could be incredible.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Good smackdown Bryans heel turn has been executed perfectly,he is so believable as the douchebag heel hopefully his heel work and world title reign continue.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

From now on,Daniel "Ratings" Bryan has been changed to:
Daniel "Troll" Bryan  ,i swear i lmfao'd when he won,his celebration was hillarious.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Just saw the episode on youtube. It was great. Smackdown proves once again how good it can be with the little talent and attention it receives. Heel Daniel Bryan was very entertaining.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Watched SD:

Enjoyed the Rhodes/Booker match
I'm not a fan of Drew, but even I feel bad for him.
Barrett cut a very good promo and Sheamus is his usual dominating self, even though he did get whooped at the end there (and really, he only got him by Winds of Change and then put into the camel clutch by Mahal, so it's whatever).
Loving Bryan's slow heel turn throughout the night and the ending to his match with Big Show was perfect. Gotta be honest though, D.Bryan still sounded forced to me on the mic with Big Show and I don't it was THAT good of a promo, but he did alright. It's better than what he's been doing the past year and a half in WWE minus his stuff with Cole, so at least it's an improvement. So hopefully he'll keep improving in that area.

Loved Henry on commentary for the main event. Even though the match was pretty good, Henry on commentary just overshadowed that. He was fucking hilarious. Bryan looked good though and his celebration at the end was hilarious. I'm not quite sure if he's heel yet, or if he's in that turning phase, but I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.

Overall I enjoyed it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know if it's the beard or the fact that AJ looks like a teenager, but that little Bryan/AJ/Alicia segment was so uncomfortable. The "We can... _celebrate_ 8*D" line followed by the kiss on the forehead felt eerily To Catch a Predator worthy. It's becoming a liiiiitle statutory rape-y. 

Or maybe it's just because I'm reading Lolita right now.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I don't know if it's the beard or the fact that AJ looks like a teenager, but that little Bryan/AJ/Alicia segment was so uncomfortable. The "We can... _celebrate_ 8*D" line followed by the kiss on the forehead felt eerily To Catch a Predator worthy. It's becoming a liiiiitle statutory rape-y.
> 
> Or maybe it's just because I'm reading Lolita right now.


:lmao

if this keeps up they will likely break up if they dont want to turn aj but on the other hand they dont care about the divas division so it wouldnt really matter i guess


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my god. :lmao That dramatic music during the "ORTON UPDATE!!!" thing. :lmao


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Not a spoiler, but I can really see SD getting a low rating tonight. Not because of the show itself, but because of what it's up against tonight(at least in the first hour).


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess they are going for a Dustin vs Cody feud now; should be good. Hopefully they stick with Dustin Rhodes, and not Goldust.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Goldust looked golder tonight?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

:lmao "Drew... _stop it_..." Teddy and Drew have a weirdly great chemistry.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Come on, this Aksana/Long shit has to go somewhere. Just doesn't make sense to put these segments in every show unless she has some devious plan.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This damn music again... :lmao Please. The man's sitting at home playing XBox.

Oh and they really need to do more with Justin Gabriel. And less with Hornswoggle. And Heath Slater for that matter.

All I took from that Hunico promo was "ESE! HOLMES! PARTY!". This whole Hostile Mexican gimmick is embarrassing. Please stop, WWE. PLEASE. Props to Donny Marlow for trying to be as Mexican as possible though. That's what makes this crap even funnier.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh my god. :lmao That dramatic music during the "ORTON UPDATE!!!" thing. :lmao


:lmao

They act like its the President of the US that fell down the fucking stairs


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> All I took from that Hunico promo was "ESE! HOLMES! PARTY!". This whole Hostile Mexican gimmick is embarrassing. Please stop, WWE. PLEASE. Props to Donny Marlow for trying to be as Mexican as possible though. That's what makes this crap even funnier.


I liked how the awkward inflections made the promo endin the weirdest way possible.

"We've never been invit_ed_! We're here to crash the _party?_"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Please. The man's sitting at home playing XBox.


Or watching TNA


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Okay Barrett definitely said; "_fucking hell mate, what is this?_" when Sheamus' music hit :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> They act like its the President of the US that fell down the fucking stairs


:lmao I love it. It's like a soap opera. That image of him lying at the bottom of the stairs with his body contorted was more funny than shocking/sad. 




Mister Hands said:


> I liked how the awkward inflections made the promo endin the weirdest way possible.
> 
> "We've never been invit_ed_! We're here to crash the _party?_"


:lmao :lmao :lmao I thought I was just being fussy when that irritated me. Just when I thought this Hunico/Camacho thing couldn't get any more awkward/weird/embarrassing.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I love it. It's like a soap opera. That image of him lying at the bottom of the stairs with his body contorted was more funny than shocking/sad.


All it needs is the Incredible Hulk theme edited in over it with intercut scenes of Randy looking sad


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or watching TNA


Nuh uh. I'm sure our Randal has taste.



Jethro said:


> Okay Barrett definitely said; "_fucking hell mate, what is this?_" when Sheamus' music hit :lmao


I _thought_ he did. Legend. :lmao 



Simply Flawless said:


> All it needs is the Incredible Hulk theme edited in over it with intercut scenes of Randy looking sad


And promo packages showing him learning to walk again while his wife and kid watch with tears in their eyes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

^:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> And promo packages showing him learning to walk again while his wife and kid watch with tears in their eyes.


Lol that would be awesome to see all the while Wade is shown in the background shaking his fist


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

People in the front row constantly look so bored; why the fuck did you buy tickets only to sit there and not immerse yourself?

Edit: and Yes, Bryan has definitely turned heel.


----------



## DreadnokX (Jan 5, 2012)

Tonight's show should be awesome. I can't wait for Bryan Vs. Big Show for the title!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jethro said:


> People in the front row constantly look so bored; why the fuck did you buy tickets only to sit there and not immerse yourself?
> 
> Edit: and Yes, Bryan has definitely turned heel.


It's a Smackdown event. There's a 99% chance they didn't buy tickets. WWE gives them away for free.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's a Smackdown evenet. There's a 99% chance they didn't buy tickets. WWE gives them away for free.


I've never heard of this. Only via contests on Twitter/Facebook obviously. You're talking about TNA here.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"WHAT Y'ALL JUMPING AT?"

"He WOULD tap."

Mark Henry just needs to be on commentary all the time.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jethro said:


> I've never heard of this. Only via contests on Twitter/Facebook obviously. You're talking about TNA here.


I'm not sure about TNA. With WWE, they coordinate with the local venue, radio stations, and facebook/twitter to pass out the unsold tickets. There have been accounts where people passing by the Smackdown venue were offered tickets. You can search for them online if you're interested.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> I don't know if it's the beard or the fact that AJ looks like a teenager, but that little Bryan/AJ/Alicia segment was so uncomfortable. The "We can... _celebrate_ 8*D" line followed by the kiss on the forehead felt eerily To Catch a Predator worthy. It's becoming a liiiiitle statutory rape-y.
> 
> Or maybe it's just because I'm reading Lolita right now.


A little bit of column A and B...and the fact that you're just a weirdo :lmao 
I didn't see that segment this morning but just did now. AJ can make a 15 year old look fucking old and Bryan is taking Show's corpse crown. Grinning like a fuckhead is just part of his charm. Sigh.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Not a bad opening match but its like they were walking through it at some points. Such a slow last 3 minutes.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it just because I'm drinking, or is Cole actually bearable tonight?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Y2Joe said:


> Is it just because I'm drinking, or is Cole actually bearable tonight?


It's because you're drinking.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate hornswoggle. Why is he on my tv so often? I would almost buy his gimmick if he didn't look like somebody I would quickly take my kids away from if I saw him at a playground.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just came back on to see this fucker on a bicycle. :lmao
Now I'm out.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone tell Hunico his buddy isnt Mexican...he's Samoan lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

CaptainObvious said:


> It's a Smackdown event. There's a 99% chance they didn't buy tickets. WWE gives them away for free.





CaptainObvious said:


> I'm not sure about TNA. With WWE, they coordinate with the local venue, radio stations, and facebook/twitter to pass out the unsold tickets. There have been accounts where people passing by the Smackdown venue were offered tickets. You can search for them online if you're interested.


I went to a SD taping and I went to the venue on the day of the show to by a ticket. I didn't get in free and there were a ton of empty seats in the venue. I did get a ticket that was marked in the $45 area for $15 so I guess I could have got in for really cheap if I said I wanted a crappy seat. But there is no way the front row tickets are given away. Even to house shows and SD tapings those tickets aren't easy to come by. 

Also I want to point out that Rosa clearly only knows a few words in Spanish. She sounds like the girls that were in my high school Spanish class. 

And "Get your damn hands off my shoulder." Made me :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"get your damn hand off my shoulder" haha that was awesome, really liking the direction their taking Bryan. Really hard to tell if he's going heel or just trying to get in Big Shows head.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The "Get your damn hand off my shoulder" reminds me of this scene:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

OH MY GOD AT THE MUSIC FOR THIS PROMO :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I think Smackdown's in need of being the Supershow, since Raw's already crawling with main event talent and Smackdown is struggling to muster up anything outside of dull face Orton and an under appreciated Bryan.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Holy god Henry is awesome.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Henry just destroyed michael cole OH MY GOD :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at Henry.... keep him on commentary please.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"if you don't have nothing smart to say to me then don't say nothing at all" "shut up" lol oh god Henry is awesome on commentary.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is that promo with Jericho making it look as if he was just speechless due to the overwhelming reaction? they need to start making it more clear that he is playing them.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

I officially want Henry on commentary at all times. He's come so far since "sexual chocolate"


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Am I really supposed to believe Bryan could even lift Show's head?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

If he's really gonna go heel, he should really stop jumping on top of the banisters and getting up into the fans. They may push him off one day.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait so Bryan is the one turning heel in this feud with big show, I guess is set Orton or Sheamus will win the rumble


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That was a heel move. So I guess Bryan is slowly turning heel.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> If he's really gonna go heel, he should really stop jumping on top of the banisters and getting up into the fans. They may push him off one day.


That's intentional. His overboard victory celebrations and celebrating with the fans despite being booed are meant to make him even more of a douchebag.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That's intentional. His overboard victory celebrations and celebrating with the fans despite being booed are meant to make him even more of a douchebag.


This.

I actually kinda wanna see Big Show smash his face in lol, he's heeling on me haha.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mark Henry was refreshing on commentary, I enjoyed the main event


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That's intentional. His overboard victory celebrations and celebrating with the fans despite being booed are meant to make him even more of a douchebag.


This. Exactly. It's awesome to see him do that. Hopefully he continues to do it.


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

He needs to be more "in your face" about his attitude. Literally. 

Have him shove his title against the fans faces.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

SecondCity said:


> He needs to be more "in your face" about his attitude. Literally.
> 
> Have him shove his title against the fans faces.


I think he's on a better track thinking everybody loves him when in reality everybody hates him, that would make for a far better heel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I think he's on a better track thinking everybody loves him when in reality everybody hates him, that would make for a far better heel.


That didn't work for Alberto Del Rio and he's 20x more charismatic than Bryan is.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That didn't work for Alberto Del Rio and he's 20x more charismatic than Bryan is.


It was working when he was on Smackdown, they shouldn't have moved him to Raw imo.

Let him go over Edge at Mania and keep him on Smackdown for the next year, nobody would have known how unover he was and he could have kept progressing.

Then again, thats sensible booking and this is WWE so......


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Then again, thats sensible booking and this is WWE so......


That sentence alone sums everything up. So why all the optimism about Barrett becoming a world champion soon? That's sensible booking, and this is WWE so......


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That sentence alone sums everything up. So why all the optimism about Barrett becoming a world champion soon? That's sensible booking, and this is WWE so......


What can I say, I'm an optimist. I'm sure it will bite me on the ass but I dunno, just have a good feeling about Barrett on Smackdown this year, I mean what heel can stop him from getting the title at some point? Christian and Henry won't get it again.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *It was working when he was on Smackdown, they shouldn't have moved him to Raw imo.*
> 
> Let him go over Edge at Mania and keep him on Smackdown for the next year, nobody would have known how unover he was and he could have kept progressing.
> 
> Then again, thats sensible booking and this is WWE so......


It's called Piped in heat. He has NEVER been over, I've went to a live show when he fought Christian for the #1 contender ship at ER, DEAD SILENCE. I love Del Rio but honest to god, the people at these arenas have no passion anymore to do shit.

It's a shame because they could've just hid it for a couple years and then moved him. But vinnie mac's got that boner for putting his boys on the A-Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> What can I say, I'm an optimist. I'm sure it will bite me on the ass but I dunno, just have a good feeling about Barrett on Smackdown this year, I mean what heel can stop him from getting the title at some point? Christian and Henry won't get it again.


Rhodes, Del Rio from the draft. Hell, I know I probably sound crazy but I think they'd probably give it to Mcintyre before they would Barrett since he's back on tv and he's OBVIOUSLY going to get re-pushed since this losing angle is heading somewhere where he redeems himself and "finds his mojo" again, so to speak.

Plus, we don't know how successful Bryan's heel turn will or won't be. WWE might let him run with it again. There's plenty of options besides Barrett. 

You be an optimist, but I maintain one thing - Nexus was a push that was absolutely UN-FUCK-UP-ABLE.....UNLESS WWE deliberately fucked it up because they didn't believe in him. If they saw him as a star, he gets the title during that angle. They couldn't have ruined that big an opportunity unless they wanted to. WWE is stupid sometimes but they aren't THAT inept, they know what they're doing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

With Del Rio, he was moved too soon from Smackdown. But Vince thinks very highly of Del Rio and he wasn't going to waste him on Smackdown. All of the focus is on Raw and since he's one of the few heels that Vince will actually book as credible, he was made for Raw. I don't see Del Rio going to Smackdown at all. I feel the same way about The Miz.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rhodes is a project, he isn't a ready made champion like Barrett. Giving Rhodes the title too soon could be risky, they don't want to ruin his career by giving him too much too soon like Swagger. (although he's already FAR better then Swagger) He'll probably get MITB, he shouldn't get in Barrett's way though.

Del Rio? maybe, Vince has a stiffy for him though so he'll probably stay on RAW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Rhodes is a project, he isn't a ready made champion like Barrett. Giving Rhodes the title too soon could be risky, they don't want to ruin his career by giving him too much too soon like Swagger. (although he's already FAR better then Swagger) He'll probably get MITB, he shouldn't get in Barrett's way though.
> 
> Del Rio? maybe, Vince has a stiffy for him though so he'll probably stay on RAW


Too much too soon? You make it sound like Rhodes has been here for a cup of coffee, he's been on the roster longer than Barrett, Sheamus and Del Rio COMBINED.

Yeah, Rhodes will get MITB. Let me ask you something - Has the recent WWE proven they know ANY other way to give an up and coming heel (or even a face) the title OTHER than MITB? The answer is no, apart from Sheamus who is the son in law's workout buddy, so they just concocted a scenario to do it in on the fly. It's become MITB or you're screwed. Forgive me if I don't have much confidence in him getting the title without MITB using recent history.

Vince has a bigger stiffy for Orton, he's on SmackDown. Sure, Edge retired but they could've turned anybody face easily since SmackDown is just a bigger version of ECW and Vince pretty much ignores it anyway, and Orton won't draw ratings. I think it's perfectly natural to assume Del Rio gets drafted, especially since, as you pointed out, they need to hide the fact that he's so unover, plus 2012 is Ziggler's year as the next big heel, and Miz and Jericho are there to hold down the heel side of Raw.

Well, at the end of the day, you can believe what you will, but I won't believe it. The day I believe Barrett will be a world champion will be the day he wins it, and I won't believe it for anything short of it. Not for ANYTHING short of that. Anything. Far as I'm concerned he'll retire without having won it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL @ AJ and DB.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Too much too soon? You make it sound like Rhodes has been here for a cup of coffee, he's been on the roster longer than Barrett, Sheamus and Del Rio COMBINED.
> 
> Yeah, Rhodes will get MITB. Let me ask you something - Has the recent WWE proven they know ANY other way to give an up and coming heel (or even a face) the title OTHER than MITB? The answer is no, apart from Sheamus who is the son in law's workout buddy, so they just concocted a scenario to do it in on the fly. It's become MITB or you're screwed. Forgive me if I don't have much confidence in him getting the title without MITB using recent history.
> 
> ...


You have a point about the Money in the Bank, although I would say Del Rio was built up as a viable World Title winner without it (I know he didn't win it but everybody expected him to)

And yeah, Rhodes has been around for ages but he was just plain old CAWdy Rhodes when he debuted, nobody cared about him. He's only been relevant as a singles star for like 6 months. Del Rio, Sheamus and Barrett all received huge pushed upon debut and all 3 are far more polished talents then Rhodes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You have a point about the Money in the Bank, although I would say Del Rio was built up as a viable World Title winner without it (I know he didn't win it but everybody expected him to)
> 
> And yeah, Rhodes has been around for ages but he was just plain old CAWdy Rhodes when he debuted, nobody cared about him. He's only been relevant as a singles star for like 6 months. Del Rio, Sheamus and Barrett all received huge pushed upon debut and all 3 are far more polished talents then Rhodes.


But in the end, he didn't get the job done without MITB so we don't know.

I'm not saying the WWE absolutely can't have Barrett win the belt without MITB, obviously they'll do whatever the hell they will, but it's NOT likely. I mean, when Sheamus, Triple H's friend is the ONLY case of a non MITB first time world champion (up and comers counted, not veterans like Henry and Christian who got tribute reigns) in the last several years, that's sad. And yes, even though it counts as a world title reign, I'm not counting Ziggler since he was LITERALLY given the title. He didn't technically WIN the belt, which is why I didn't count it.

You're right, but I don't think that matters. He's only become a big time future player since he beat Rey at WrestleMania. Still, I think the tenure counts enough to say it's not "too much, too soon".


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm a huge Ziggler fan and even I don't count that farce of a title reign.

We'll see what happens though, right now there is a very good chance that Barrett wins the title at Elimination Chamber, if Orton does indeed win the Rumble that is.

I understand your pessimism after the 10 month burial, I just don't think even Vince would depush him again, even he isn't _that_ stupid.

They have built him back up for a reason....


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even Ziggler doesn't count it, he said so himself. That said, that's irrelevant. The company itself counts it, so unfortunately I have to. Dolph Ziggler is a world champion and Wade Barrett isn't. Unbelievable. 

We'll see, but I don't have any hope. They can build somebody back up for any reason that doesn't involve a world title. I might have believed it 5 years ago but my optimism died then. I'd rather be prepared for failure and get success than be prepared for success and get failure. Hell, I'd even rather be prepared for failure and get success than be prepared for success and get success, because then I'd actually be relieved and it would have a bigger impact.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Safe to say that Santino is really over, but this whole Drew thing has to be going somewhere. Also Sheamus is a BIG time player once in the ME scene again. Hunico still impressing me, and should continue to be pushed as a strong heel. 

Also LOL @ Cole and the WWE 12 thing.

Mark acting like a general was funny as hell.

Cole: So Mark, who do you think would win a DB vs Hornswoggle match? 

Henry: ...What type of dumb question is that?

Me: LOL

DB looked good in that match and the attitude thing I was talking about, I think it's happening, which is good.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Great episode of SmackDown. Glad I didn't read the spoilers and watched it on DVR.

Was worried for a minute that they were going to have Sheamus take out Barrett and Jinder and pretty much halt all the momentum Barrett has built up over the past couple of months. Glad they finished it the way they did. These two need to have a mini-feud (not even necessarily a one on one match, just promos and maybe a tag match or two) heading towards the Rumble. But the writers need to be careful so that both are looking good headed toward the Rumble.

Love the apparent heel turn Bryan is taking. Seems to have a lot more character lately. Anyone think a triple threat for the WHC between Bryan, Show and Henry will happen at the Rumble?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

mark henry is incredible


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

does aj lee's association with daniel bryan mean that she's getting a push of some sort?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

DiBiase's new gear = 8*D


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao at them acting like Randy's dead...he fell down the stairs he didn't die in an explosion


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Smackdown is fucking awful at the moment. Wade Barrett's promo was basically Vince Mcmahon telling you "Orton is going to return at the rumble and eliminate Barrett and of course *WIN*. Not to mention Daniel Bryan's AWFUL forced heel turn that isn't going to result in anything besides him dropping the belt sooner or later and than going back to the midcard where he deserves. I'm sold that the guy truely STINKS in the charisma department since he can't even play a cowardly heel naturally which is the easiest fucking heel to play. The only positives about tonight was Michael Cole's commentary, Airboom finally losing, and Cody Rhodes\Booker..plus Cody\Dustin feud teaser. The rest was complete utter shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I want Orton to win the rumble just to see the rage here


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it me or do the cheers for the faces in this episode of smackdown sound so fake to me? Crowd's physical reaction and sound of cheers don't match very well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> I want Orton to win the rumble just to see the rage here


If people rage over a pre-determined result that you can't change then you need other hobbies.

At Royal Rumble, Orton or Sheamus is winning. Anyone who watches Smackdown knows that. And whoever doesn't win at Royal Rumble wins at Elimination Chamber. That would lead to a triple threat Sheamus vs. Orton vs. Bryan at WrestleMania (which at this point looks likely but they may go with Barrett vs. Orton instead at WrestleMania and throw Barrett into MITB). With Royal Rumble, I'll be content with just a Christian return, a good PPV, and something that gets me interested in where WWE is going for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> If people rage over a pre-determined result that you can't change then you need other hobbies.


Exactly

Orton being booked to win a predetermined event shouldnt cause outrage it shows some take it way too serious. Prime example the morons sending him death threats because he was booked to beat Christian:no: Orton winning the rumble makes sense he's a big name, its in his home town...after the good stuff he's done with Wade and Cody i think he deserves one stupid win


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Exactly
> 
> Orton being booked to win a predetermined event shouldnt cause outrage it shows some take it way too serious. Prime example the morons sending him death threats because he was booked to beat Christian:no: Orton winning the rumble makes sense he's a big name, its in his home town...after the good stuff he's done with Wade and Cody i think he deserves *one stupid win[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly
> ...


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

http://vids.wwe.com/14526/wwecom-exclusive-big-show-reacts

Big Show post-match interview


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly
> ...


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> #1Peep4ever said:
> 
> 
> > I think your hate for Orton is clouding your mind Orton winning isnt even concrete as of yet, its just dirtsheet bullshit yet cuz of assumptions you jump to the fact "omg him winning will suck". Seriously get over it..
> ...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

#1Peep4ever said:


> the rumble should get over people or is for guys who were absent for a longer time who hadnt won it before


I have to agree with this. Orton/Sheamus could be booked in the title match at WrestleMania right now. There's nothing stopping them from being booked. Royal Rumble is supposed to be the last effort to get into the title picture. Your "one more match". Using that criteria, Barrett or Rhodes should win. But neither will.

No reason to hate Orton or Sheamus. Dislike the bookers who are ignoring the meaning behind Royal Rumble to use it as a marketing platform for their top two faces on Smackdown.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I have to agree with this. Orton/Sheamus could be booked in the title match at WrestleMania right now. There's nothing stopping them from being booked. Royal Rumble is supposed to be the last effort to get into the title picture. Your "one more match". Using that criteria, Barrett or Rhodes should win. But neither will.
> 
> No reason to hate Orton or Sheamus. Dislike the bookers who are ignoring the meaning behind Royal Rumble to use it as a marketing platform for their top two faces on Smackdown.


what i hate the most is that they dont let their rumble winners win the match at mania which takes a lot of the momentum they gained at the rumble and TRTWM


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> Exactly
> 
> Orton being booked to win a predetermined event shouldnt cause outrage it shows some take it way too serious. Prime example the morons sending him death threats because he was booked to beat Christian:no: Orton winning the rumble makes sense he's a big name, its in his home town...after the good stuff he's done with Wade and Cody i think he deserves one stupid win


Silly Orton mark, what makes you think Orton's gonna win the Rumble? 8*D


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I want Orton to grow out the beard to DB levels and come back as a confused out of it woodsmen type of character


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I want Orton to grow out the beard to DB levels and come back as a confused out of it woodsmen type of character


I'd prefer Orton to embrace his Viper and come out in this:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> I'd prefer Orton to embrace his Viper and come out in this:


:lmao

This....must HAPPEN


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

If we're talking about ridiculous Orton gimmicks, I have to bring up the idea I had a year ago to have him start slithering to the ring and swallowing his opponents whole, returning three weeks later to feed again.

Like this:






That would also be his entrance music.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

-I thought Cody Rhodes vs Booker T was a really good match and a great way to open the show. Cody winning clean was a good way to end the feud. It looks like Cody's next feud will be against Dustin which could be a cool family feud and they should try and get Dusty Rhodes in as the special referee match.

-Hornswoggle is useless, you can tell things are bad for Heath Slater when Hornswoggle is beating him!

-I like Ted Dibiase and hope he gets a push soon but Hunico needs to gather momentum as he seems to be getting a push.

-Jinder Mahal seems to be getting a mini push as well but i expect him to be squashed by Sheamus next week.

-Santino as assistant might provide some funny segments but him winning makes Mcintyre look like a laughing stock!

-Solid tag team match, i think Epico and Primo will get the titles soon, and i love Rosa Mendes.

-The Divas match wasn't great but it wasn't bad, i have seen much worse recently.

-The World Title match was good for what it was, Bryan retaining by DQ and seemingly turning heel could be great, he could be a really good heel. And Mark Henry was awesome on commentary, he should be put on commentary a few times up until he recovers to keep him relevant.



CaptainObvious said:


> I'd prefer Orton to embrace his Viper and come out in this:


:lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I want Orton's new gimmick to be the "Juan Sheet" guy...pops up randomly to hand out kitchen towels

:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Finally managed to watch Smackdown, i enjoyed it, finally a good Smackdown vs the poor one of last week.

I really liked the crowd, they even cheered for Santino Marella when he came out! It's nice to see how some things always change in a new year, Santino now probably stops being a Jobber, Drew Mcintyre seems to have a new theme song, (or adjusted without the slow intro), Dibiase dropped the green color completely in his clothing. I enjoyed every match, even though i knew that not one title would change hand, they always save that for the next big PPV, but it had interesting developments, even though i expected Mark Henry to interfere, but only with the Big Show, not Bryan, who seems to lean towards going heel. 

And it seems Natalya has turned into a Jobber, losing to everyone lately.

Mark Henry on commentary was great, especially when he mentioned to Cole to stop talking to him or he would smack the taste out of his mouth. 

I also heard some laughing during the entrance of Air Boom, i don't know if it was Cole and Shane, or someone near them from the audience, but someone obviously had some fun. 

And Cole was not so annoying this time, just like on Raw, maybe he had got a memo from higher up to calm down all the bashing?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Notmarkingforanyon said:


> Is it me or do the cheers for the faces in this episode of smackdown sound so fake to me? Crowd's physical reaction and sound of cheers don't match very well.


That's because when the WWE has TAPED SHOWS like Smackdown, they insert FAKE Crowd Noise(Pop/heel heat) to make certain the Heels THEY want to get booed, get booed and the FACES *they* want to get cheered, get cheered.

It's stupid but that's how the WWE operates.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Imagine Booker T, Mark Henry, and Michael Cole on commentary.

Amazing


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Thoughts on Smackdown:
-Cody Rhodes defeated Booker T and they had another great match. Glad to see Cody get the clean win and that should conclude the feud. With Dustin Rhodes confronting Cody backstage right after this match, looks like we could be seeing brother vs brother in a feud eventually. I would love to see this.

-Santino Marrella defeats Drew McIntrye to become Teddy Long's newest assistant. I guess this is a good decision since Santino is pretty good at doing comedy skits. When was the last time Drew won a match?

-Hornswoggle defeats Heath Slater. What the fuck was this? You know your career is in jeopardy when you job to Hornswoggle. Just ask Chavo Guerrero. 

-Hunico defeats Ted Dibiase. I like Hunico so I hope he continues to build his character and win.

-Primo and Epico (with Rosa Mendes) defeats Air Boom. I'm guessing this will lead to a rematch and for the Tag Titles and I wouldn't mind seeing new Tag Champs. I think Bourne's suspension a few months ago has killed any momentum for Air Boom which is a travesty.

-Tamina defeats Natalya. What did Natalya do to become a jobber now? She's way too talented for this. Let's see, she's currently a jobber, so is Tyson Kidd, and David H. Smith is not working for the company anymore. I still remember when the Hart Dynasty was doing great things just a few years ago too.

-Daniel Bryan defeats Big Show via disqualification. Is Bryan going to become a heel eventually? The way how he celebrated the win was certainly not the type of celebration you see from a face. The fans didn't react much to the decision either. This is strange...


----------

